# ادم وعصيانه وتوبته



## سعد سعيد (25 نوفمبر 2011)

الاساتذة اعضاء المنتدي لي بعض التساؤلات ارجو ان يتسع صدركم لي وان تجيبوني بطريقة سهلة افهمها 

انا اريد ان اعرف هل تاب ادم قبل موته ام لم يتب؟

وشكرا


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (25 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: سؤال*

*تاب ادم قبل موته ودخل الفردوس بعد موت المسيح علي الصليب
*​


----------



## سعد سعيد (25 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: سؤال*

يعني ادم بالفعل تاب 

اذا لماذا يموت المسيح علي الصليب؟


----------



## صوت الرب (25 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: سؤال*

*توبة آدم من عدمها لا تفيده بشيء
لأن ألله قال وَامَّا شَجَرَةُ مَعْرِفَةِ الْخَيْرِ وَالشَّرِّ فَلا تَاكُلْ مِنْهَا لانَّكَ يَوْمَ تَاكُلُ مِنْهَا مَوْتا تَمُوتُ».
إذن هذا الحكم الالهي على خطيته 
و هو الموت (الهلاك) الأبدي و أعمال آدم الصالحة أو توبته
لا تزيل هذا الحكم و هذه نقطة مهمة جدا
و لهذا الحل الوحيد الذي اوجده الله هو الفداء
الذي فيه يجمع بين عدل ألله و رحمته و محبته
و هو بمعنى أن يقوم شخص بلا خطية يدفع ثمن تلك الخطية
بموته الكفاري على خشبة الصليب 
و حين تم ذلك بموت المسيح  فتحت الفردوس لأبرار العهد القديم مثل آدم و حواء*


----------



## apostle.paul (25 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: سؤال*




> يعني ادم بالفعل تاب
> 
> اذا لماذا يموت المسيح علي الصليب؟


*ادم مدان بسبب عصيانه وخطيته
ودينونة الله لن تسقط 
تنفيذ دينونة الله فى ادم هو هلاك ابدى 
ودينونة الله تمت فى شخص المسيح البار على صليب العار فاخذ ادم البر من المسيح ودين المسيح بدل من كل البشرية الساقطة 

*


----------



## سعد سعيد (25 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: سؤال*

اشكركم جدا ايها الاساتذة لم اتوقع هذه السرعة في الرد وارجوا ان تتحملوني



> *توبة آدم من عدمها لا تفيده بشيء
> لأن ألله قال وَامَّا شَجَرَةُ مَعْرِفَةِ الْخَيْرِ وَالشَّرِّ فَلا تَاكُلْ مِنْهَا لانَّكَ يَوْمَ تَاكُلُ مِنْهَا مَوْتا تَمُوتُ».
> إذن هذا الحكم الالهي على خطيته
> و هو الموت (الهلاك) الأبدي و أعمال آدم الصالحة أو توبته
> لا تزيل هذا الحكم و هذه نقطة مهمة جدا*



اذا فلابد ان الجميع من الاشرار والابرار سيدخلون الفردوس طالما ان التوبة والاعمال الصالحة لم تفيد ادم وبالرغم من هذا دخل الفردوس 

اذا فرعون دخل الفردوس وهيرودوس دخل الفردوس  وهذا طبقا لكلام حضرتك



> *و لهذا الحل الوحيد الذي اوجده الله هو الفداء
> الذي فيه يجمع بين عدل ألله و رحمته و محبته*



مع كامل احترامي لحضرتك اين العدل في ان يخطا ادم خطيئة ثم يتوب ولا تنفعه اعماله الصالحة ولا توبته

بينما تخطا حضرتك فتتوب فتنفعك توبتك واعمالك الصالحة ؟

اين العدل في ان يتساوي الجميع فرعون وادم لمجرد حدوث الفداء؟فكليهما اخطا ومن تاب لم تنفعه توبته؟


مع ملاحظة ان ادم في سفر الحكمة 

الاصحاح التاسع العدد 19

و الحكمة هي التي خلصت كل من ارضاك يا رب منذ البدء
هي التي حفظت اول من جبل ابا للعالم لما خلق وحده

و انقذته من زلته واتته قوة ليتسلط على الجميع

يعني توبته نفعته بالفعل وغفر الله له لان الحكمة انقذته



> *و حين تم ذلك بموت المسيح  فتحت الفردوس لأبرار العهد القديم مثل آدم و حواء*



اين كان ابرار العهد القديم اذا قبل الموت الكفاري للمسيح 

ارجو التوضيح واسف للاطالة


----------



## apostle.paul (25 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: سؤال*




> اذا فلابد ان الجميع من الاشرار والابرار سيدخلون الفردوس طالما ان التوبة والاعمال الصالحة لم تفيد ادم وبالرغم من هذا دخل الفردوس
> 
> اذا فرعون دخل الفردوس وهيرودوس دخل الفردوس  وهذا طبقا لكلام حضرتك


*الذين سيدخلون ملكوت الله تبرروا بايمانهم وليس باعمالهم
محدش بيبرر نفسه باعماله لاننا كلنا مدانين امام الله 
فهل هيرودس امن ؟؟؟؟
*


> مع كامل احترامي لحضرتك اين العدل في ان يخطا ادم خطيئة ثم يتوب ولا تنفعه اعماله الصالحة ولا توبته


*واين العدل فى شخص قاتل وقدم للمحاكمة واعلن انه لن يفعلها مرة اخرى وايضا حكم عليه بالموت؟؟؟؟؟
الندم على ما فعلته لا يعفيك من دينونة العدل الالهى عليك*


> بينما تخطا حضرتك فتتوب فتنفعك توبتك واعمالك الصالحة ؟


*اذن لا يوجد عدل والله اله رحيم فقط ولا يستعلن عدله على فجور الناس 
وطالما لا يتستعلن عدله فى فجور الناس 
اذن فهو موافق
وطالما موافق على الخطية
اذن فهو لا يصلح ان يكون اله كلى الصلاح
*


> مع ملاحظة ان ادم في سفر الحكمة
> 
> الاصحاح التاسع العدد 19
> 
> ...


*ايوة دى نبوة عن المسيح حكمة الله الذى سيخلصنا من اعمالنا 
دى اكبر دليل على ان المخلص هو حكمة الله(السوفيا)
*


> اين كان ابرار العهد القديم اذا قبل الموت الكفاري للمسيح


*الابرار يتبرروا بالايمان
وبرهم مستمد من ايمانهم
لكن كل واحد فينا ليس بار ولا واحد من نفسه
**39 فَهؤُلاَءِ كُلُّهُمْ، مَشْهُودًا لَهُمْ بِالإِيمَانِ، لَمْ يَنَالُوا الْمَوْعِدَ،*
*40 إِذْ سَبَقَ اللهُ فَنَظَرَ لَنَا شَيْئًا أَفْضَلَ، لِكَيْ لاَ يُكْمَلُوا بِدُونِنَا.*
*
*


----------



## Twin (25 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: سؤال*

* ع السريع كدة وجهة نظر *​*يقال ....*​*دائماً الوقوع في الخطية سهل ..... والندم عليها الذي يصاحبه توبة حقيقية صعبة ولكنها ليست مستحيلة*
*ولكن علاج نتائج هذه الخطية هو شبه المستحيل أو المستحيل ذاته*

*ادم أخطأ بعصيانه ورفضه الي عمل الله وحياته معه ..... ونتائج عصيانه كان الموت الأبدي *
*ادم طرد من الفردوس ووجب عليه الموت ..... وصار بسبب عصيانه فصل تام بينه وبين الله *
*ادم ندم وتاب فيما بعد وظهر هذا في تقديمه للذبائح الحيوانيه وتربيته لأبناءه وأمله في الخلاص المنشود*
*ولكن نتيجة الخطية والعصيان لم يستطيع حلها والتبرير عنها *

*اخطأ ثم ندم وتاب ولكنه لم يستطيع أن يعالج نتائج خطيته وهدم السور الفاصل بينه وبين الله*​


----------



## سعد سعيد (25 نوفمبر 2011)

الاستاذ الفاضل *apostle.paul اشكرك علي سعة صدرك

*


> *الذين سيدخلون ملكوت الله تبرروا بايمانهم وليس باعمالهم
> محدش بيبرر نفسه باعماله لاننا كلنا مدانين امام الله
> فهل هيرودس امن ؟؟؟؟*



يا استاذنا لا هيردوس امن ولا ادم كفر لاحظ معي انت تقول ان توبته لم تنفعه ثم تقول اننا جميعا مدانين امام الله وكلنا خطائين فماذا فرق ادم وكل من اتوا في العهد القديم حتي المسيح ؟

ماذا فرقوا عني وعنك ؟لا شيء اذا لماذا الصلب والفداء ؟

ثانيا كلامك يعني انك ان اخطات فلن تنفعك توبتك والا فلو كانت تنفعك لنفعت ادم يا ريت تكون فاهمني حضرتك 

ثالثا حضرتك تتكلم عن ايمان الابرار وانه هو الذي سينفعهم مع ان ابرار العهد القديم لم يؤمنوا بالوهية المسيح 

وكانوا يعبدون الها واحد بلا اقانيم فكيف ينفعهم هذا الايمان؟




> *واين العدل فى شخص قاتل وقدم للمحاكمة واعلن انه لن يفعلها مرة اخرى وايضا حكم عليه بالموت؟؟؟؟؟
> الندم على ما فعلته لا يعفيك من دينونة العدل الالهى عليك*



من قال هذا ؟القاتل يقتل عقوبة لقتله كما اقر العهد القديم بذلك وهي عقوبة دنيوية واما التوبة عن الفعل فهي تنفعه يوم الدينونة ولا علاقة لها بالدنيا 

اكا ان يقتل شخص فنقتل كل ذريته عقوبة له فهو امر لا يمت للعدل بصلة وهو ما اقره العهد القديم الذي
 يوضح بما لايدع مجال للشك انه لا احد يحمل ذنب غيره

تثنية (24_16) لا يقتل الاباء عن الاولاد ولا يقتل الاولاد عن الاباء , كل انسان بخطيته يقتل .

ارميا (31_29) فى تلك الايام لا يقولون بعد الاباء اكلوا حصرما واسنان  الابناء ضرست 30 بل كل واحد يموت بذنبه كل انسان يأكل الحصرم تضرس اسنانه .

حزقيال (18_20) النفس التى تخطىء هى تموت . الابن لا يحمل من اثم الاب  والاب لا يحمل من اثم الابن . بر البار عليه يكون وشر الشريرعليه يكون




> *ايوة دى نبوة عن المسيح حكمة الله الذى سيخلصنا من اعمالنا
> دى اكبر دليل على ان المخلص هو حكمة الله(السوفيا)*



يا استاذي الفاضل احترم عقلي النص يقول ان الحكمة انقذته وانتهي الامر ولم ياتي نبي واحد يقول ما قلت واليهود حتي اليوم لا يعلمون شيئا عما تقول والمسيح جاء ولم يقل انه الحكمة التي انقذت ادم



> *الابرار يتبرروا بالايمان
> وبرهم مستمد من ايمانهم
> لكن كل واحد فينا ليس بار ولا واحد من نفسه
> **39 فَهؤُلاَءِ كُلُّهُمْ، مَشْهُودًا لَهُمْ بِالإِيمَانِ، لَمْ يَنَالُوا الْمَوْعِدَ،*
> *40 إِذْ سَبَقَ اللهُ فَنَظَرَ لَنَا شَيْئًا أَفْضَلَ، لِكَيْ لاَ يُكْمَلُوا بِدُونِنَا.*



ولم ترد يا استاذي علي سؤالي اين كان ابرار العهد القديم قبل موت المسيح علي الصليب؟

لك كل تحية واحترام


----------



## Twin (25 نوفمبر 2011)

*بعيداً عن حوارك مع الحبيب **apostle*
*حول التبرير بالأعمال أم بالإيمان ومن يحمل ذنب من ..... *
*أسرق أنا السؤال الأخير وأجيب عليه*​


سعد سعيد قال:


> ولم ترد يا استاذي علي سؤالي اين كان ابرار العهد القديم قبل موت المسيح علي الصليب؟


*الأبرار والأشرار قبل الصليب كانوا في الهاوية -الجحيم- *
*والهاوية هذه مكان مظلم ومتجمد طرحت فيه كل أرواح بني أدم قبل حظة موت الرب علي الصليب تحت سلطان إبليس *
*ومن ماتوا علي رجاء .... إسروا فيها الي حين  .... وبعد الفداء أنتقلوا الي الفردوس مكان الأنظار للأبرار*
*ومن ادينوا ولم يؤمنوا بالخلاص المنتظر أستمروا فيها وسيظلوا الي يوم الدين فهو صار مكان أنتظار الأشرار*
*والأدلة كثيرة في الكتاب المقدس علي هذا *

*سأرفق لك ملف بهذا في مشاركتي القادمة .... يتحدث عن الجحيم*​


----------



## سعد سعيد (25 نوفمبر 2011)

انا بانتظارك يا استاذ توين واشكرك للاهتمام


----------



## Twin (25 نوفمبر 2011)

*هذا إقتباس من كتاب بأسم "خلف أسوار الموت" وهو كتاب روحي كتابي بالدرجة الأولي .... وفي سياق بسيط وسلس أتمني أن يفيدك الجزء الخاص بالجحيم*​


> *الجحيم كمرحله أنتقالية للنار*​
> 
> 
> *ما هو الجحيم*​
> ...


----------



## apostle.paul (25 نوفمبر 2011)

> يا استاذنا لا هيردوس امن ولا ادم كفر  لاحظ معي انت تقول ان توبته لم تنفعه ثم تقول اننا جميعا مدانين امام الله  وكلنا خطائين فماذا فرق ادم وكل من اتوا في العهد القديم حتي المسيح ؟


*لا فرق بين ادم وبين كل البشر امام العدل الالهى
فكلنا مدانين
الفرق الوحيد هو من صدق مواعيد الله وامن بيه فحسب له برا بايمانه 
*


> ماذا فرقوا عني وعنك ؟لا شيء اذا لماذا الصلب والفداء ؟


*معرفش ايه علاقة الجملتين ببعض
صليب المسيح هو الميعاد الذى اعطاه الله للبشرية 
(نسل المراة يسحق راس الحية)
ادم رائ الموايعد وامن بيها
وهناك لم يؤمن بمواعيد الله ورفضه كليا 
صليب المسيح هو المتمم لكل مواعيد الله للبشرية
باستعلان البر الكامل فيه
*


> ثانيا كلامك يعني انك ان اخطات فلن تنفعك توبتك والا فلو كانت تنفعك لنفعت ادم يا ريت تكون فاهمني حضرتك


*التوبة لا تبررنى 
انا بررت بدم الحمل 
التوبة هو للحفاظ على حياة البر والقداسة فدوما اى خطية اقع فيها اقدم عنها توبة
ولكن تبريرى من الخطية ليس لى دخل فيه دى عطية مجانية
محدش يقدر يبرر نفسه
*


> ثالثا حضرتك تتكلم عن ايمان الابرار وانه هو الذي سينفعهم مع ان ابرار العهد القديم لم يؤمنوا بالوهية المسيح


*ابرار العهد القديم تبرروا بايمانهم 
ونظروا خلاص الله
ورنموا لالههم مخلصهم 
وامنوا بالمسيا على الرجاء 
فى ذهنهم ان الخلاص من الرب 
وفى ذهنهم ان الخلاص سيكون خلاص مسيانى 
وهذا يكفى
*


> وكانوا يعبدون الها واحد بلا اقانيم فكيف ينفعهم هذا الايمان؟


*نعم بيعبدوا الها واحدا(الوهيم)
ممكن ميكنش مصطلح اقنوم كان متبلور فى اللاهوت العبرانى
لكنهم مؤمنين بان الله خلق كل شئ بكلمته وورحه القدوس كان يرف على وجه الغمر 
وهذا يكفى ان يؤمنوا بان الله خالق الكل بالكلمة فى روحه
*


> من قال هذا ؟القاتل يقتل عقوبة لقتله  كما اقر العهد القديم بذلك وهي عقوبة دنيوية واما التوبة عن الفعل فهي  تنفعه يوم الدينونة ولا علاقة لها بالدنيا


*وكانك بتقول
احنا هنا اة عادلين وكل شخص مذنب يعاقب على ذنبه حسب ما يقتضيه العدل
لكن الله كلى العدل لا مينفذ عدله ويخرس ولما اقوله انا اسف مش هعملها تانى يقولى ماشى يا باشا هتنزل المرة دى
فكر فى الله كما يجب واترك الافكار الوثنية عن الالهه الغريبة اللى انت بتعبدوها*


> اكا ان يقتل شخص فنقتل كل ذريته عقوبة له فهو امر لا يمت للعدل بصلة وهو ما اقره العهد القديم الذي
> يوضح بما لايدع مجال للشك انه لا احد يحمل ذنب غيره
> 
> تثنية (24_16) لا يقتل الاباء عن الاولاد ولا يقتل الاولاد عن الاباء , كل انسان بخطيته يقتل .


*ومين قالك انى هموت عن خطية ابويا ولا امى
انا هموت عن خطيتى انا اللى فعلتها
الدينونة واقعة على انا بافعالى انا
فهل يوجد احد بلا خطية؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
*


> يا استاذي الفاضل احترم عقلي النص  يقول ان الحكمة انقذته وانتهي الامر ولم ياتي نبي واحد يقول ما قلت واليهود  حتي اليوم لا يعلمون شيئا عما تقول والمسيح جاء ولم يقل انه الحكمة التي  انقذت ادم


*طلعلى من النص ان الحكمة انقذته وانتهى الامر؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
طلعلى من الكتاب من هو الحكمة الالهي؟؟؟؟؟؟
*


> ولم ترد يا استاذي علي سؤالي اين كان ابرار العهد القديم قبل موت المسيح علي الصليب؟


*مش فى الملكوت*


----------



## سعد سعيد (25 نوفمبر 2011)

الاستاذ المحترم توين اشكر حضرتك علي ادبك واحترامك وسعة صدرك



> *هذا  إقتباس من كتاب بأسم "خلف أسوار الموت" وهو كتاب روحي كتابي بالدرجة  الأولي .... وفي سياق بسيط وسلس أتمني أن يفيدك الجزء الخاص بالجحيم*



احب ان اوضح هنا نقطة مهمة وهي ان الجحيم مكان يختلف عن الهاوية 


أسئلة من الكتاب المقدس وأجوبتها
بطرس الأولي   18:3-22 يصف العلاقة بين آلام المسيح (آية 18) و تمجيده (آية 22). وبطرس هو   الوحيد الذي يعطي معلومات معينة عما حدث بين الموت والقيامة. وكلمة  "يكرز"  في آية 19 كلمة عادة غير مستخدمة للتعبير عن الوعظ في العهد  الجديد. يسوع  المسيح تألم ومات علي الصليب و جسده وضع للموت، وروحه ماتت  بدلا عن خطيئة  العالم. ولكن أحيت روحه وأسلمها يسوع للآب. وتبعا لما قاله  بطرس فان ما بين  وقت موت يسوع وقيامته فأنه ذهب وكرز للأرواح التي في  السجن.

وكبداية، أشار بطرس الي الناس بالتعبير "نفوس" وليس "أرواح" (20:3). في   العهد الجديد كلمة "أرواح" تستخدم للاشارة الي الملائكة أو الشياطين و ليس   الناس و المعني موجود في آية 22. ولايوجد أي مكان في الكتاب المقدس يشير   الي أن المسيح قد ذهب الي الجحيم. أعمال الرسل 31:2 يقول أنه ذهب الي   "الهاوية" ولكن   الهاوية ليست "الجحيم". كلمة "هاوية" تعني المكان الذي يذهب اليه الأموات   وهو مكان مؤقت ينتظرون فيه حت وقت القيامة. رؤيا 11:20-15 توضح الفرق بين   المكانين المذكورين عاليه. الجحيم هو مكان لدينونة الضالين في حين أن الهاوية مجرد مكان انتظار مؤقت.

http://www.gotquestions.org/Arabic/A...us-3-days.html

وها هو تصوير القديس ابيفانوس للجحيم 

(نزول المسيح الي  الجحيم  للقديس ابيفانوس)
 ابتهال الأبرار



16- ومن هناك، من أسافل  الجحيم  كان الأنبياء والأبرار يبتهلون إلى الله بصلوات حارة ومستمرة طالبين الخلاص من  الليل القاتم المظلم، الذي لا نهاية له، الحزين الموجع، السائد عليه  الشيطان العدو. كان الواحد يقول لله: "من جوف  الجحيم   استغثت فسمعتَ  صوتي"(يونان 3:2)، والآخر يصرخ: "من الأعماق صرخت إليك يا  رب، يا رب استمع  إلى صوتي"(مز1:129-2). آخر يبتهل: "أظهر وجهك علينا  فنخلص"، وآخر يتوسل:  "أنت الجالس فوق على عرش الشاروبيم اطّلع علينا"،  وواحد آخر يصلّي: "يا رب  شددني بسلاح قوتك الذي لا يُقهر وتعال إلي  وخلصني"، وآخر بحزن: "يا رب ارثِ  لنا ولتدركنا رأفتك"، وآخر يصرخ: "خلّص  نفسي من أعماق الجحيم"، وآخر: "يا  رب أخرج نفسي من الجحيم"، وأيضاً يا رب  لا تترك نفسي في الجحيم"، وكذلك:  "لترتفع حياتي من الهلاك إليك أيها الرب  إلهي(يونان7:2). لقد   سمع الله الجزيل التحنن هؤلاء كلهم، ولم يشأ أن يقدّم محبّته فقط إلى   البشر الذين كانوا يعيشون معه على الأرض، لكنه بسط على كل المقيدين في   الجحيم، الذين ينتظرونه في ظلام الموت وظلاله وقبل أن تذهب إليه. فافتقد   الله الكلمة الذين إلى الأرض بجسده المتنفّس الحي وللنفوس التي تركت جسدها   على الأرض وأصبحت في  الجحيم  ظهر بنفسه الإلهية الطاهرة بدون جسد ولكن ليس  بدون ألوهيته.

والبابا شنودة يؤكد الكلام بان الابرار كانوا في الجحيم 
سنوات مع اسئلة الناس البابا شنودة


الله والجحيم

هل الله موجود في  الجحيم  أيضاً؟

يقول قداسة البابا شنوده الثالث

الله موجود في كل مكان ولا يخلو منه مكان.

الشمس تشرق بأشعتها حتى في الأماكن التي توجد بها قاذورات. ولكنها لا تتأذى بتلك القاذورات، كذلك الله. ومع ذلك فالجحيم مجرد مكان انتظار. والسيد المسيح نزل إلى هناك،
لكي يبشر الراقدين على رجاء، وينقلهم إلى الفردوس.
http://minaaelkhalas.ahlamontada.com/t684-topic


ولكن الجحيم لا يمكن ان تكون ابدا مكان انتظار للابرار 

أَنْتَ بُطْرُسُ، وَعَلَى هذِهِ الصَّخْرَةِ أَبْني كَنِيسَتِي، وَأَبْوَابُ الْجَحِيمِ لَنْ تَقْوَى عَلَيْهَا" (إنجيل متى 16: 18)
قبل وفاتك اصنع البر فانه لا سبيل الى التماس الطعام في الجحيم" (سفر يشوع بن سيراخ 14: 17)


"ارجع إلى العلي واعرض عن الإثم، وابغض الرجس أشد بغض. فهل من حامد للعلي في الجحيم؟!"(سفر يشوع بن سيراخ 17: 23)

"طريق الخطاة مفروش بالبلاط، وفي منتهاه حفرة الجحيم" (سفر يشوع بن سيراخ 21: 11)




"باركوا الرب يا   حننيا وعزريا وميشائيل. سبحوا وارفعوه إلى الدهور؛ لأنه أنقذنا من الجحيم،   وخلَّصنا من يد الموت، ونجانا من وسط أتون اللهيب المضطرم ومن وسط النار"   (تتمة سفر دانيال 1: 88)
سفر باروخ 2 : 17
افتح عينيك وانظر فانه ليس الأموات في  الجحيم  الذين أخذت أرواحهم عن أحشائهم يعترفون للرب بالمجد والعدل

[FONT=&quot]
- ( 13كذلك نحن ولدنا ثم اضمحللنا و لم يكن لنا أن نبدي علامة فضيلة بل فنينا في رذيلتنا* 14 كذا قال الخطاة في الجحيم*)حكمة 5/13

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]( 13فالذين ناموا تلك النومة في ذلك الليل الذي لا يطاق الوارد من اخادير  الجحيم  الفظيعة*)حكمة 13/17

فهو مكان عذاب ولاشك ولا يطلق اللسان العربي اي معني اخر علي الجحيم بخلاف انه نار وعذاب 

تقبل تحياتي واحترامي لشخصك الكريم
[/FONT]


----------



## Twin (25 نوفمبر 2011)

*أستاذي .....مع أحترامي للنقل المطروح*
*كي لا ندخل في حوار عقيم عن مصطلح الهاوية أو الجحيم .....*
*أحب أن أذكرك ... أن الهاوية وكما ذكر في الكتاب المقدس هي مكان إنتظار الأبرار والأشرار قبل الفداء ..... الكل كان يساق الي هناك *
*وبعد الصليب والفداء أنكسر الفخ والرب يسوع سبي سبياً وأخذ من ماتوا علي رجاء الي الفردوس تاركاً الأشرار مكانهم في الهاوية الي يوم الدين *
*والجحيم هو هو الهاوية .... لأن لا مكان لوجود مكان ثالث*
*فالجحيم أو الهاوية هو مكان إنتظار الأشرار الي يوم الحساب بعدها توجد النار الأبدية-جهنم- *
*فالجحيم ليس مكان عذاب مادي بل هو مكان إنتظار .... أينعم به عذاب أدبي وروحي ولكن ليس مادي كالنار الأبدية*​ 
*والرجاء قراءة ما تم وضعه في مشاركتي السابقة بتمعن*​


----------



## Twin (25 نوفمبر 2011)

للتسهيل عليك ....



> هاوية
> ( 1 ) معناها في الأصل مكان الأموات وهي ترجمة كلمة (( شئول )) العبرانية. وشئول هذه اسم موضع مجهول آمن الساميون، على مختلف شعوبهم، بوجوده، واعتبروه عالماً قائماً بذاته وقد أعطى الكتاب المقدس بعض صفات الهاوية، فهي تحت الأرض ( عد 16: 30- 32 وحز 31: 17 وعا 9: 2 )، ولها أبواب ( اش 38: 10 ) وهي مظلمة ( 2 صم 22: 6 ومز 6: 5 و 88: 12 ). إليها تذهب أرواح جميع الموتى بدون استثناء ( تك 37: 35 ومز 31: 17 و اش 38: 10 ). فيها يجري العقاب وفيها يعطى الثواب ( 1 صم 28: 8- 19 وعب 11: 19 )، وهي مفتوحة الأبواب مكشوفة أمام الله ( أي 26: 6 و ام 15: 11 )، والله يسود عليها ( مز 139: 8 ) ويعني هذا أنهم آمنوا برعاية الله لأرواح الأموات وهم في الهاوية ومعرفته لمصائرهم. وآمنوا أيضاً بالحياة الآخرة ( أي 19: 25- 27 و مز 16: 8- 10 و 49: 14 و 15 و دا 12: 2 و 3 ). وهناك صفات أخرى للهاوية فهي عميقة ( تث 3: 22 و ام 9: 18 ) وتبتلع ( ام 1: 12 )، وقاسية ( تش 8: 6 ) وعديمة الحكمة والعمل ( جا 9: 10 ). ( 2 ) في العهد الجديد أعطيت الهاوية معنى جهنم، أي أرض اللعنات والرجاسات، وسكان العذاب الأبدي ( مت 18: 8 و 9 و مر 9: 43 ). وسكان العقاب للخطاة ( رؤ 9: 1 و 11: 7 و 20: 3 ). والهاوية كرمز لكل أنواع العقاب. فمثلاً بلدة كفرناحوم دعا المسيح عليها بأنها ستهبط إلى الهاوية أي أنها ستزول وتخسر مجدها ( مت 10: 23 ولو 10: 15 ).


 



> الجَحِيم
> (1) الهاوية مقر الموتى. وهي ترجمة للكلمة العبرية شئول والكلمة اليونانية هاديس وقد فهم العبرانيون هذه الكلمة تارة كأنها قبر أو موت. وقد صورّ كتّاب الاسفار الجحيم كأنه مكان تحت الأرض (عد 16: 20 - 33 وحز 31: 14 - 17 وعا 9: 2) وله ابواب (اش 38: 10) وهو مكان مظلم مخيف سكانه يشعرون ولكنهم في وجود بليد جامد (2 صم 22: 6 ومز 6: 5) تذهب إليه نفوس الجميع (تك 37: 35) فيه القصاص وفيه الثواب، ولا يمكن العودة منه إلى الأرض (1 صم 28: 8 - 19 وتث 11: 6) وهو مكان عريان امام الله (أي 26: 6). ويقول المرنم ان الله هناك (مز 139: 8) وان ارواح شعبه وحالتهم في ذلك المكان كانت تحت عينيه الساهرة. وهذا التعليم عن معرفة الله لشعبه بعد الموت وحضوره معهم ومحبته الدائمة لهم اشتمل على الغبطة للابرار والويل للاشرار بعد الموت. واصبح لهم مقران: الابرار يكونون مع الرب، والاشرار يبعدون عن وجهه. وهذا التعليم أيضاً يتصل بتعليم قيامة الجسد والحياة الابدية والمجد العتيد. وهذه كلها يذكرها العهد القديم كما في ايوب 19: 25 - 27 ومز 16: 8 -11 ... الخ ودا 12: 2 و 3 ويوجد اساس أيضاً لهذه التعاليم في انتقال اخنوخ واختطاف ايليا أما المسيح فقد اوضح كل الغموض حول هذه التعاليم لانه انار الخلود (2 تي 1: 10 ويو 14: 1 - 3 وفيلبي 1: 23). (2) ويوجد معنى ثان مأخوذ من اللفظ اليوناني جيئنه (متى 5: 22 و 29 و 30 ومرقس 9: 47 ولوقا 12: 5 ويعقوب 3: 6) وهذا بدوره مأخوذ من الكلمة العبرية جيهنوم أو وادي هنوم حيث كان يحرق الاطفال لمولك. ومن هذا العمل كان يشار إليه كرمز للخطية والويل حتى صار الاسم اشارة إلى مكان القصاص الابدي (متى 18: 8 و 9 ومرقس 9: 43) واشار إليه بطرس في رسالته الثانية 2: 4 بالطرح في جهنم. كما أن للكلمة جهنم اسماً آخر عند الرومان والاغريق وهو كلمة ترتاروس مقر الويل وهو اسفل الهاوية.


----------



## Twin (25 نوفمبر 2011)

تفسير كلمة جهنم


> هِنّوم
> هو اسم الوادي الذي يمر إلى الجنوب والغرب من مدينة القدس: وادي هنوم ( يش 15: 18 ونح 11: 30، أو وادي ابن هنوم ( يش 15: 8 و 18: 16 )، أو وادي بني هنوم ( 2 مل 23: 10 ) وكان لهذا الوادي أهمية كبيرة. فقد كان الحد الفاصل بين نصيبي كل من يهوذا وبنيامين. وعلى الحرف الجنوبي المشرف عليه بني سليمان مرتفعة لكموش إله موآب ( 1 مل 11: 7 ). وفي الوادي أجاز احاز ومنسى أولادهما بالنار ( 2 مل 16: 3 و 2 أخبار 28: 3 و 33: 6 ). وابطل يوشيا عباده مولك حيث كان الرجل يعبر ابنه أو ابنته في النار في الوادي حينما نجس الوادي والمرتفعات بعظام الأموات وبكسر التماثيل ( 2 مل 23: 10-14 و 2 أخبار 34: 4 و 5 ). ثم جعل الوادي مزبلة القدس ومكان الضباب بلوعتها. *وهكذا استمر احتقار المكان حتى سمى اليهود مكان الهلاك على اسمه ومن هنا ولدت كلمة جهنم، أي وادي هنوم ( مت 5: 22 و 10: 28 و 23: 15 ). حيث البكاء وصرير الأسنان، وحيث النار الأبدية والعقاب الدائم للخطاة ( مت 25: 46 ومر 9: 43- 44 و 2 بط 2: 4 ).* ويسمى وادي هنوم اليوم وادي الربابة. ويسمى الجزء الشرقي منه توفة. وقد أطلق عليه ارميا اسم وادي القتل ( ار 7: 31 و 32 و 19: 6 و 2 مل 23: 10 ).


----------



## سعد سعيد (25 نوفمبر 2011)

الاستاذ المحترم


> *الفرق الوحيد هو من صدق مواعيد الله وامن بيه فحسب له برا بايمانه *



وهل ادم لم يصدق مواعيد الله ويؤمن به؟

وما هي مواعيد الله التي تقصدها؟

وما السبب اذا في وراثة البشرية للخطية وبسببها حدث الصلب والفداء ؟


> *معرفش ايه علاقة الجملتين ببعض
> صليب المسيح هو الميعاد الذى اعطاه الله للبشرية
> (نسل المراة يسحق راس الحية)
> ادم رائ الموايعد وامن بيها
> ...



اين اجد في الكتاب المقدس ان ادم امن بالمسيح ونظر ميعاد مجيئه

واين اجد في الكتاب المقدس ايمان الانبياء والابرار من تابعيهم بالمسيح  الها ومخلصا وانتظروا مجيئه وصلبه للخلاص؟


> *التوبة لا تبررنى
> انا بررت بدم الحمل *



من قال هذا يا صديقي؟

الذبيحة ليست هي الوسيلة الوحيدة لمغفرة الخطايا 

كَانَ يُوحَنَّا يُعَمِّدُ فِي الْبَرِّيَّةِ وَيَكْرِزُ بِمَعْمُودِيَّةِ التَّوْبَةِ لِمَغْفِرَةِ الْخَطَايَا ) مرقص 4:1

لان الصدقة تنجي من كل خطيئة ومن الموت ولا تدع النفس تصير الى الظلمة ) طوبيا 11:4

وَتَاخُذُ فِضَّةَ  الْكَفَّارَةِ مِنْ بَنِي اسْرَائِيلَ وَتَجْعَلُهَا لِخِدْمَةِ خَيْمَةِ  الاجْتِمَاعِ. فَتَكُونُ لِبَنِي اسْرَائِيلَ تِذْكَارا امَامَ الرَّبِّ  لِلتَّكْفِيرِ عَنْ نُفُوسِكُمْ ). خروج 16:30

من اكرم اباه فانه يكفر خطاياه ويمتنع عنها ويستجاب له في صلاة كل يوم ) يشوع بن سيراخ 4:3  

بل و الاستماع افضل من الذبيحة 

سفر صموئيل الأول 15 :  22 : " فَقَالَ صَمُوئِيلُ : هَلْ مَسَرَّةُ الرَّبِّ بِالْمُحْرَقَاتِ  وَالذَّبَائِحِ كَمَا بِاسْتِمَاعِ صَوْتِ الرَّبِّ؟ هُوَذَا الاِسْتِمَاعُ  أَفْضَلُ مِنَ الذَّبِيحَةِ وَالإِصْغَاءُ أَفْضَلُ مِنْ شَحْمِ  الْكِبَاشِ ". وميخا 6 : 6-8 ومزمور 51 : 16 –17 ومزمور 40 : 6 وإرمياء 7 :  21 وهوشع 6 : 6 وهوشع 14 : 1-3 ومزمور 69 : 30 –31



> *ابرار العهد القديم تبرروا بايمانهم
> ونظروا خلاص الله
> ورنموا لالههم مخلصهم
> وامنوا بالمسيا على الرجاء
> ...



ابرار العهد القديم لم يكونوا بانتظار تجسد الله وفداؤه ولم يعلموا بموضوع الخطيئة الاصلية ولم يعلموا بان المسيح اله ولا نقلوا ذلك لاتباعهم ومع هذا غفر الله لهم ودخلوا الفردوس وبالتالي فالايمان بالوهية المسيح والصلب والفداء ليس ضروريا لنيل الخلاص



> *ومين قالك انى هموت عن خطية ابويا ولا امى
> انا هموت عن خطيتى انا اللى فعلتها
> الدينونة واقعة على انا بافعالى انا
> فهل يوجد احد بلا خطية؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



هذا سؤالي الموجه لحضرتك لماذا بعد كل ما ذكرته يتجسد الله ويموت ملعونا علي الصليب؟



> *طلعلى من النص ان الحكمة انقذته وانتهى الامر؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



و الحكمة هي التي خلصت كل من ارضاك يا رب منذ البدء


هي التي حفظت اول من جبل ابا للعالم لما خلق وحده

و انقذته من زلته واتته قوة ليتسلط على الجميع

اظن الكلام واضح اولا الكلام كله بصيغة الماض وليس بصيغة المستقبل والنص يقول ان الحكمة خلصت اي نال الخلاص 



> *مش فى الملكوت*



الاستاذ توين اوضح الكلام وسبق واوردت كلام البابا شنودة هم كانوا في الجحيم 

ولكن في الحقيقة انا بانتظار حضرتك تخبرني بالعدل الالهي الذي يقضي بدخول الانبياء واتباعهم للجحيم برغم ايمانهم

وبانتظار  ان تاتي لي بنص واحد يقول ان الابرار دخلوا الجحيم 

بل العكس يا صديقي الانبياء والابرار دخلوا الملكوت 

ايليا
الملوك الثاني 2 : 1
وَكَانَ عِنْدَ إِصْعَادِ الرَّبِّ إِيلِيَّا فِي الْعَاصِفَةِ إِلَى  السَّمَاءِ أَنَّ إِيلِيَّا وَأَلِيشَعَ ذَهَبَا مِنَ الْجِلْجَالِ.

12،11:- وفيما هما يسيران ويتكلمان اذا مركبة من نار وخيل من نار ففصلت  بينهما فصعد ايليا في العاصفة الى السماء.و كان اليشع يرى وهو يصرخ يا ابي  يا ابي مركبة اسرائيل وفرسانها ولم يره بعد فامسك ثيابه ومزقها قطعتين.


تفسير انطونيوس فكري
لقد مجد الله إيليا بهذا الصعود حتى يتعلم الأنبياء الشهادة للحق مثله مهما  كلفهم هذا. ونفس الكلام موجه لكل خادم. ولكن ترتفع أنظار كل واحد إلى أن  هناك حياة فى السماء، والموت ليس نهاية وليعمل كل واحد أعمالا صالحة حتى  تكون لحظة إنتقاله مجيدة. وإلتصاق إليشع بمعلمه درس لكل واحد أن يلتصق  بالمسيح ليأخذ بركة. فإليشع رفض الراحة وظل ملتصقا بإيليا بالرغم من مشقات  الطريق. وإيليا لم يمت بل هو محفوظ فى مكان ما لا نعلمه مثل أخنوخ وتقول  معظم التفسيرات أنهما هما الشاهدين اللذين سيتنبأ فى أيام ضد المسيح  ويقتلهما ضد المسيح ويعلق جثتاهما ثم تدب فيهما روح حياة بعد 3 أيام إعلانا  بقرب نهاية العالم (رؤ 11). يا أبى = فهو كان تلميذ لإيليا كإبنه. مركبة  إسرائيل وفرسانها = كان إيليا لإسرائيل أعظم من جيش بأكمله بمركباته  وفرسانه فهو يرشدهم ويحذرهم وبصلواته وشفاعته ينتصرون مهما كان عددهم  قليلا. وتمزيق إليشع ثيابه هو إعلانا منه عن حزنه لخسارة هذا الرجل العظيم.

وصعود إيليا فى مركبة نارية كان كمن يدخل منتصرا ظافرا فهو عاش مشتعلا  بالروح فصعد للسماء فى مركبة نارية عاش فى حماس نارى فى خدمته ومحبته  فأخذته مركبة من نار ولقد ضعف إيليا فترة بسيطة من حياته حين قال ليتنى  أموت فهل كان يعلم وقتها ما إدخره له الله من مجد كانت هذه لحظة يأس وضعف  والله الرحوم قد غفرها ونشكر الله أنه كثيرا ما يسامحنا على ما نقوله فى  لحظات اليأس.

صعد ايليا الي السماء الي مجد الله ولم يدخل الجحيم ولم يقبض ابليس روحه ويسجنه في الجحيم؟


تقبل تحياتي وتقديري يا صديقي المحترم


----------



## esambraveheart (25 نوفمبر 2011)

​


apostle.paul قال:


> *التوبة لا تبررنى *
> *انا بررت بدم الحمل *
> *التوبة هو للحفاظ على حياة البر والقداسة فدوما اى خطية اقع فيها اقدم عنها توبة*
> *ولكن تبريرى من الخطية ليس لى دخل فيه دى عطية مجانية*
> ...



* بعد اذن الحبيب شمس ..ساقوم بتبسيط تلك " الوجبة الدسمة " من المعلومات الروحيه للاخ سعد حتي يستطيع هضمهما بسهولة :*
*الانسان له طبيعة بشرية ميالة للعصيان و هذه الطبيعة تقاوم دوما كل جهاد الانسان للتوبة و تلاشيه تقريبا ..فالانسان يخطئ ثم بتانيب الضمير و عمل الروح القدس فيه و توبيخه له يندم علي خطيئته فيسارع باعلان التوبة ..و لكن بسبب الطبيعة الفاسدة المتاصلة فيه فهو يعود ليسقط مجددا في الخطيئة ..ثم يتوب ..ثم يسقط ..ثم يتوب ..ثم يسقط مجددا و هكذا الي مالا نهايه ..فتصير توبته كأن لم تكن في عيني الله بسبب تكرار السقوط في الخطيئة .. و لذلك " فعندما ياتي الامر لخلاص النفس الانسانية من الهلاك و من الدينونة  فتوبة الانسان وحدها ليست هي كل شئ " ..و " لابد له من انتصار نهائي علي طبيعته البشرية ليتبرر في عيني الهه و تصير توبته نهائية ..و بلا رجوع للخطيئة "..و هذا ما حاوله الانسان وحده علي مر الاجيال منذ ادم الي مجئ المسيح ففشل فشلا ذريعا و لم يستطع - بذاته وحدها -الانتصار او التغلب علي طبيعته البشرية التي تجذبه دوما لاسفل و تلتصق دوما بالخطيئة الي حد العشق ..بل صارت حاله للاسواء نتيجة  اعتماده علي جهوده الذاتية في مقاومة طبيعته البشرية ..و التي كانت دوما تقهره في كل صراع.*
*وحده المسيح ابن الله الوحيد انتصر علي تلك الطبيعة البشرية و علي كل ضعفاتها عندما تحمل في جسده الانساني علي الصليب الاما نفسية و جسدية تفوق احتمال البشر و حينما قام من بين الاموات هازما الموت الجسدي الذي كان هو الشبح المخيف الذي يخيف البشر و يمنعهم عن الاستقامة و الحق في كثير من الاحوال ..و في انتصار المسيح علي الطبيعة الانسانية بكل ضعفاتها انتصرت معه البشرية ايضا علي طبيعتها البشرية و ضعفها الانساني الموروث فتبررت و صولحت مع الله الاب بهذا الفداء العظيم و ليس بمحاولاتها الذاتية للتوبة وحدها .*​


----------



## esambraveheart (25 نوفمبر 2011)

سعد سعيد قال:


> *وهل ادم لم يصدق مواعيد الله ويؤمن به؟*



*لا .. لم يصدق.. و لهذا فهو لا يتبرر .*
*وضعه الله في جنة عدن حيث نعيم لا يستحقه و دونما اي جهاد منه ..و كان هذا فقط من محبة الله للانسان و كرمه..و هذا ما لم يفهمه ادم و لم يصدقه ..فقد كان مبررا دون جهاد و دون عناء و لكنه برغم ذلك كله استهان بلطف الهه و كرمه و قابل محبته بالعصيان و الزيغ و السقوط في الخطية فاستحق ان يكون مدانا اكثر من اي انسان اخر علي وجه الارض.*
*و عندما تتكلم علي " بر " انسان عاصي كادم ..فانت لابد انك تمزح.. و تجهل الكثير عن سقوط هذا الانسان الذي جحد نعمة الهه.*​


----------



## esambraveheart (25 نوفمبر 2011)

سعد سعيد قال:


> *وما هي مواعيد الله التي تقصدها؟*



*مواعيد الله ..او " وعود الله " ..هي الخلاص و الحياة الابدية .*
*و ادم لم يصدق انه كان " مـُــخـَـــلـَّـــصْاً " بنعمة الهه وحدها و انه كان يحيا حياة ابدية دون ان يجاهد ليستحقها ..بل استهان بذلك كله.. فاستحق ان يدان .*
*مواعيد الله بالخلاص و الحياة الابدية تمثلت بعد سقوط ادم في مجئ خلاص الله و المدخل الوحيد للحياة الابدية..ابنه الوحيد يسوع المسيح..و من صدق هذا و امن به قبل مجيئه - مثل ابراهيم - فقد تبرر و حُـــسِــبَ له ايمانه برا .*​


----------



## apostle.paul (25 نوفمبر 2011)

> وهل ادم لم يصدق مواعيد الله ويؤمن به؟
> 
> وما هي مواعيد الله التي تقصدها؟


*ادم صدقها 
ومواعيد الله هو مواعيد الخلاص
فايمانه بيها خلص على رجاء مجئ المسيح وليس بعمل شخصى
*


> وما السبب اذا في وراثة البشرية للخطية وبسببها حدث الصلب والفداء ؟


*انك من صلب ادم
وطبيعى هتحمل طبيعة ادم
*


> اين اجد في الكتاب المقدس ان ادم امن بالمسيح ونظر ميعاد مجيئه


*اول مولود ولده مساه قايين
اى اقتنيت رجلا من عند الرب 
واعتقدوا انه هو المخلص الذى سيسحق راس الحية
*


> واين اجد في الكتاب المقدس ايمان الانبياء والابرار من تابعيهم بالمسيح  الها ومخلصا وانتظروا مجيئه وصلبه للخلاص؟


* لأَنَّهُ يُولَدُ لَنَا وَلَدٌ وَنُعْطَى ابْنًا، وَتَكُونُ الرِّيَاسَةُ عَلَى كَتِفِهِ، وَيُدْعَى اسْمُهُ عَجِيبًا، مُشِيرًا، إِلهًا قَدِيرًا، أَبًا أَبَدِيًّا، رَئِيسَ السَّلاَمِ.*


*لكِنَّ أَحْزَانَنَا حَمَلَهَا، وَأَوْجَاعَنَا تَحَمَّلَهَا. وَنَحْنُ حَسِبْنَاهُ مُصَابًا مَضْرُوبًا مِنَ اللهِ وَمَذْلُولاً.*
*5 وَهُوَ مَجْرُوحٌ لأَجْلِ مَعَاصِينَا، مَسْحُوقٌ لأَجْلِ آثَامِنَا. تَأْدِيبُ سَلاَمِنَا عَلَيْهِ، وَبِحُبُرِهِ شُفِينَا.*
*6 كُلُّنَا كَغَنَمٍ ضَلَلْنَا. مِلْنَا كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ إِلَى طَرِيقِهِ، وَالرَّبُّ وَضَعَ عَلَيْهِ إِثْمَ جَمِيعِنَا.*
*7 ظُلِمَ أَمَّا هُوَ فَتَذَلَّلَ وَلَمْ يَفْتَحْ فَاهُ. كَشَاةٍ  تُسَاقُ إِلَى الذَّبْحِ، وَكَنَعْجَةٍ صَامِتَةٍ أَمَامَ جَازِّيهَا  فَلَمْ يَفْتَحْ فَاهُ.*
*8 مِنَ الضُّغْطَةِ وَمِنَ الدَّيْنُونَةِ أُخِذَ. وَفِي جِيلِهِ مَنْ  كَانَ يَظُنُّ أَنَّهُ قُطِعَ مِنْ أَرْضِ الأَحْيَاءِ، أَنَّهُ ضُرِبَ  مِنْ أَجْلِ ذَنْبِ شَعْبِي؟*



> الذبيحة ليست هي الوسيلة الوحيدة لمغفرة الخطايا


*لا الوسيلة الوحيدة*


> كَانَ يُوحَنَّا يُعَمِّدُ فِي الْبَرِّيَّةِ وَيَكْرِزُ بِمَعْمُودِيَّةِ التَّوْبَةِ لِمَغْفِرَةِ الْخَطَايَا ) مرقص 4:1


*يوحنا المعمدان لم ياتى بشريعة جديدة
هو عمد الناس ودعاهم للتوبة ليهيى الطريق للمسيح
وقال هوذا حمل الله الذى يرفع خطية العالم
فحتى يوحنا المعمدان جهز شعبا مستعدا للرب (المسيح)حمل الله الذى يرفع خطية العالم
*


> لان الصدقة تنجي من كل خطيئة ومن الموت ولا تدع النفس تصير الى الظلمة ) طوبيا 11:4


*الصدقة تنجينى من الخطية بان لا اقع فيها
لان بيها بشارك الفقراء الالامهم وبصبح فى حالة روحية مرتفعة فبتنيجنى من الخطية والموت

وليس بيها يتنازل الله عن ادله عن الخطية
*


> وَتَاخُذُ فِضَّةَ   الْكَفَّارَةِ مِنْ بَنِي اسْرَائِيلَ وَتَجْعَلُهَا لِخِدْمَةِ خَيْمَةِ   الاجْتِمَاعِ. فَتَكُونُ لِبَنِي اسْرَائِيلَ تِذْكَارا امَامَ الرَّبِّ   لِلتَّكْفِيرِ عَنْ نُفُوسِكُمْ ). خروج 16:30


*
فضة الكفارة الىل بيدفعها اليهود تذكار امام الرب للتكفير عن نفوسكم 
لان بيها بيتم الاسهام فى بناء المسكن الىل بيتم فيه تقديم الذبيحة 
فما تقدمه هو تذكار لخطيتك لكن الغفران بيتم بالذبيحة كما اقر ناموس موسى
*


> من اكرم اباه فانه يكفر خطاياه ويمتنع عنها ويستجاب له في صلاة كل يوم ) يشوع بن سيراخ 4:3


* 
طاعة الوصية ومنها اكرام الاب والام مثلها مثل اى طاعة لاى وصية 
بيها بيكون الشخص مستعد لقبول عمل الله الخلاصى وليس هى فى حد ذاتها تحمل قوة الخلاص
*


> ابرار العهد القديم لم يكونوا بانتظار  تجسد الله وفداؤه ولم يعلموا بموضوع الخطيئة الاصلية ولم يعلموا بان المسيح  اله ولا نقلوا ذلك لاتباعهم ومع هذا غفر الله لهم ودخلوا الفردوس وبالتالي  فالايمان بالوهية المسيح والصلب والفداء ليس ضروريا لنيل الخلاص


*اولا انت جاهل 
ثانيا يعنى ايه لم يعلموا بالخطية الاصلية والنبى داود يقول بالخطية ولدتنى امى
ثانيا كيف لا يعلمون بالوهية المسيح والنبى داود يقول للمسيح كرسيك يا الله الى دهر الدهور
وكيف لم ينتظروا خلاص المسيا والانبياء كلهم تغنوا بخلاص المسيح كدانيال النبى الذى قال
**سَبْعُونَ أُسْبُوعًا قُضِيَتْ عَلَى شَعْبِكَ وَعَلَى  مَدِينَتِكَ الْمُقَدَّسَةِ لِتَكْمِيلِ الْمَعْصِيَةِ وَتَتْمِيمِ  الْخَطَايَا، وَلِكَفَّارَةِ الإِثْمِ، وَلِيُؤْتَى بِالْبِرِّ  الأَبَدِيِّ، وَلِخَتْمِ الرُّؤْيَا وَالنُّبُوَّةِ، وَلِمَسْحِ قُدُّوسِ الْقُدُّوسِينَ*

*هنا تسال واحنا نجاوب ومتقررش*

*فان لم تؤمن بتجسد الكلمة وصلبوت المسيح
هتترمى فى جهنم
لانه هو الطريق الوحييييييييييييييييييييد للخلاص وليس بغيره الخلاص
*


> هذا سؤالي الموجه لحضرتك لماذا بعد كل ما ذكرته يتجسد الله ويموت ملعونا علي الصليب؟


*يا جاهل
المسيح لم يصلب من اجل خطية ادم فقط
المسيح صلب من اجل خطايا جنس البشر
ما فعلته انا من خطايا فعلته لان طبيعتى فاسدة كما طبيعة ادم 
والمسيح صلب لاجل البشر اجمعين مش من اجل خطية ادم واحدة*

*ثانيا  المسيح لم يكن ملعونا
لكنه صار لعنة لاجلنا لكى يفتدينا من لعنة الناموس
المعلق على خشبة ملعون لانه يستحق اللعنة
فانت الملعون لانك انسان خاطى وتستحق اللعنة
لكن البار علق على صليب اللعنة ليس لانه ملعون بل لانه برا فاخذ اللعنة ليفتدينا منها ويعطينا بره*


> اظن الكلام واضح اولا الكلام كله بصيغة الماض وليس بصيغة المستقبل والنص يقول ان الحكمة خلصت اي نال الخلاص


*ايوة يا حبيبى المسيح حكمة الله وقوة الله وكلمة الله خلص الجميع منذ البدء لان تدبير الخلاص فى فكر الله منذ الازمنة الازلية وبالكلمة (الحكمة خلص الجميع)

سفر الحكمة (نبوة عن ابن الله المخلص)
** ولنكمن للصديق فانه ثقيل علينا يقاوم اعمالنا ويقرعنا على مخالفتنا للناموس ويفضح ذنوب سيرتنا
13 يزعم ان عنده علم الله ويسمي نفسه ابن الرب
14 وقد صار لنا عذولا حتى على افكارنا
15 بل منظره ثقيل علينا لان سيرته تخالف سيرة الناس وسبله تباين سبلهم
16 قد حسبنا كزيوف فهو يجانب طرقنا مجانبة الرجس ويغبط موت الصديقين ويتباهى بان الله ابوه
17 فلننظر هل اقواله حق ولنختبر كيف تكون عاقبته
18 فانه ان كان الصديق ابن الله فهو ينصره وينقذه من ايدي مقاوميه
19 فلنمتحنه بالشتم والعذاب حتى نعلم حلمه ونختبر صبره
20 ولنقض عليه باقبح ميتة فانه سيفتقد كما يزعم
21 هذا ما ارتاوه فضلوا لان شرهم اعماهم
22 فلم يدركوا اسرار الله ولم يرجوا جزاء القداسة ولم يعتبروا ثواب النفوس الطاهرة
23 فان الله خلق الانسان خالدا وصنعه على صورة ذاته
24 لكن بحسد ابليس دخل الموت الى العالم
25 فيذوقه الذين هم من حزبه*
 
*الَّذِي خَلَّصَنَا وَدَعَانَا دَعْوَةً مُقَدَّسَةً،  لاَ بِمُقْتَضَى أَعْمَالِنَا، بَلْ بِمُقْتَضَى الْقَصْدِ وَالنِّعْمَةِ  الَّتِي أُعْطِيَتْ لَنَا فِي الْمَسِيحِ يَسُوعَ قَبْلَ الأَزْمِنَةِ الأَزَلِيَّةِ،*



> الاستاذ توين اوضح الكلام وسبق واوردت كلام البابا شنودة هم كانوا في الجحيم
> 
> ولكن في الحقيقة انا بانتظار حضرتك تخبرني بالعدل الالهي الذي يقضي بدخول الانبياء واتباعهم للجحيم برغم ايمانهم
> 
> وبانتظار  ان تاتي لي بنص واحد يقول ان الابرار دخلوا الجحيم


* 
اليك 3 نصوص لاثبات ان نفوس الذين رقدوا قبل مجئ المسيح لم يدخلوا النعيم بل ظلوا فى الهاوية
سفر هوشع
**مِنْ يَدِ الْهَاوِيَةِ أَفْدِيهِمْ. مِنَ الْمَوْتِ أُخَلِّصُهُمْ. أَيْنَ أَوْبَاؤُكَ يَا مَوْتُ؟ أَيْنَ شَوْكَتُكِ يَا هَاوِيَةُ؟ تَخْتَفِي النَّدَامَةُ عَنْ عَيْنَيَّ»*
*سفر زكريا*
* وَأَنْتِ أَيْضًا فَإِنِّي بِدَمِ عَهْدِكِ قَدْ أَطْلَقْتُ أَسْرَاكِ مِنَ الْجُبِّ الَّذِي لَيْسَ فِيهِ مَاءٌ.*
*12 ارْجِعُوا إِلَى الْحِصْنِ يَا أَسْرَى الرَّجَاءِ. الْيَوْمَ أَيْضًا أُصَرِّحُ أَنِّي أَرُدُّ عَلَيْكِ ضِعْفَيْنِ*
*رسالة بطرس الاولى
فان المسيح أيضا تألم مرة واحدة من أجل الخطايا ، البار من أجل الأثمة ،  لكى يقربنا الى الله ، مماتا في الجسد ولكن محيى  في الروح ، الذي فيه أيضا  ذهب فكرز للأرواح التي في السجن*


> بل العكس يا صديقي الانبياء والابرار دخلوا الملكوت


*طيب بما انى كنت بتعامل معاك فى الاول انك انسان تريد ان تفهم وطلعت فى النهاية متفرقش حاجة عن القطيع 
طلعلى من الكتاب المقدس ما يقول بان ايليا النبى الان فى ملكوت السماوات(قدس الاقداس الحقيقى)الجالس فيه المسيح عن يمين عظمة الاب *

*
*


----------



## esambraveheart (25 نوفمبر 2011)

سعد سعيد قال:


> وما السبب اذا في وراثة البشرية للخطية وبسببها حدث الصلب والفداء ؟


*موضوع يطول شرحه .*
*افتح موضوعا اخر بسؤالك هذا لنجيبك لان اسئلتك في هذا الموضوع كثيرة جدا و متشعبة و اكبر من ان يحتويها موضوع واحد .*​


----------



## Twin (25 نوفمبر 2011)

*ممكن نحدد يا أحبه النقاط المتواصل عليها علشان نكمل صح *
*مش لازم نحط ع الأخ سعيد علشان ميتهش*​


----------



## apostle.paul (25 نوفمبر 2011)

*كدا انت بترقهنا وقاعد تايه فى المواضيع وداخل من موضوع لموضوع
حدد سؤالك واطرحه وكفاية توهان
*


----------



## esambraveheart (25 نوفمبر 2011)

سعد سعيد قال:


> *واين اجد في الكتاب المقدس ايمان الانبياء والابرار من تابعيهم بالمسيح الها ومخلصا وانتظروا مجيئه وصلبه للخلاص؟*
> 
> *ابرار العهد القديم لم يكونوا بانتظار تجسد الله وفداؤه ولم يعلموا بموضوع الخطيئة الاصلية ولم يعلموا بان المسيح اله ولا نقلوا ذلك لاتباعهم ومع هذا غفر الله لهم ودخلوا الفردوس وبالتالي فالايمان بالوهية المسيح والصلب والفداء ليس ضروريا لنيل الخلاص*



*هههههه*
*ده انت بتحاول نفي شئ " ليس اكثر من الادلة الكتابيه علي صحته ".*

*مثلا :*
*وكان رجل في اورشليم اسمه سمعان.*
*وهذا الرجل كان بارا تقيا ينتظر تعزية اسرائيل والروح القدس كان عليه.*
*26 **وكان قد أوحي اليه بالروح القدس انه لا يرى الموت قبل ان يرى مسيح الرب.*
*27 **فأتى بالروح الى الهيكل.وعندما دخل بالصبي يسوع ابواه ليصنعا له حسب عادة الناموس*
*28 **اخذه على ذراعيه وبارك الله وقال*
*29 **الآن تطلق عبدك يا سيد حسب قولك بسلام.*
*30 **لان عينيّ قد ابصرتا  " خـــــــــــــــلاصــك"*

*مز 85:7** أرنا يا رب رحمتك واعطنا خلاصك*​*
**مز 119:41 و ـ لتأتني رحمتك يا رب خلاصك** حسب قولك*
*مز 119:81 ك ـ تاقت نفسي الى خلاصك**.كلامك انتظرت.*
*مز 119:123 كلت عيناي اشتياقا الى خلاصك** والى كلمة برك.*
*مز 119:166 رجوت خلاصك** يا رب ووصاياك عملت.*
*مز 119:174 اشتقت الى خلاصك** يا رب وشريعتك هي لذّتي.*


​


----------



## سعد سعيد (25 نوفمبر 2011)

طيب انا الان اتابع الردود بالترتيب وساقوم بالحوارفيها معكم ان شاء الله ولا اري انني قد اسات لاحد فلما الاساءة؟


ارجو ان يكون الموضوع مفيدا للجميع بدون اساءة لاحد 

تقبلوا تحياتي


----------



## apostle.paul (25 نوفمبر 2011)

> اين يا صديقي قال الكتاب  المقدس ان ابراهيم قد امن بالمسيح الها ومخلصا وطريقا للحياة الابدية وهو  امر لم يعرفه احد ولا امن به احد من اتباعه ؟


*17 بِالإِيمَانِ قَدَّمَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ إِسْحَاقَ وَهُوَ مُجَرَّبٌ. قَدَّمَ الَّذِي قَبِلَ الْمَوَاعِيدَ، وَحِيدَهُ
18 الَّذِي قِيلَ لَهُ: «إِنَّهُ بِإِسْحَاقَ يُدْعَى لَكَ نَسْلٌ».
19 إِذْ حَسِبَ أَنَّ اللهَ قَادِرٌ عَلَى الإِقَامَةِ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ أَيْضًا، الَّذِينَ مِنْهُمْ أَخَذَهُ أَيْضًا فِي مِثَال.*


----------



## Twin (25 نوفمبر 2011)

*الرجاء بمحبة .... أن نتوقف عن مواصلة الردود ... الي أن يحدد الأخ سعيد ما يريده في نقاط ولا داعي للتشتيت *
*ونتمني أن نلتزم بروح الحوار المسيحي ... ولنحتمل ضعف الضعفاء يا أحبة نحن الأقوياء بالمسيح يسوع*
​


----------



## Twin (25 نوفمبر 2011)

*اخ سعيد .... ممكن أسالك سؤال *

*لماذا الربط بين الله الكلمة المتجسد وبين الحكمة المذكورة في سفر الحكمة*
*من اين لك الربط وعلي أي اساس*​


----------



## سعد سعيد (25 نوفمبر 2011)

الاستاذ   تقول حضرتك 



> *ادم صدقها
> ومواعيد الله هو مواعيد الخلاص
> فايمانه بيها خلص على رجاء مجئ المسيح وليس بعمل شخصى*



اذا ادم  تاب وامن بالله الذي امن به البشر اجمعين حتي مجيء المسيح ونال الخلاص وانتهي الامر فلما المجيء اذا ؟

انت تقول كلام جديد .... نال الخلاص علي رجاء المجيء؟كيف هذا ولماذا المجيء اصلا ان كان قد نال الخلاص



> *انك من صلب ادم
> وطبيعى هتحمل طبيعة ادم*



طيب انا معاك زي ما انت عاوز 

السيدة مريم ايضا من صلب ادم وهي تحمل طبيعة ادم فكيف يكون المسيح ابنها لايحمل طبيعة ادم ؟

والكتاب المقدس كما تعرف حضرتك ينسبه الي ادم 

وابن ادم لا خلاص عنده 

مز 3:146 "لا تتكلوا على الرؤساء ولا على ابن آدم حيث لا خلاص عنده."

ابن ادم لا خلاص عنده والمسيح بالتبعية لا خلاص عنده



> *اول مولود ولده مساه قايين
> اى اقتنيت رجلا من عند الرب
> واعتقدوا انه هو المخلص الذى سيسحق راس الحية*



 ما علاقة هذا الكلام بموضوعنا اصلا؟لا اعرف؟


> *لا الوسيلة الوحيدة*



امال ده اسمه ايه؟
كَانَ يُوحَنَّا يُعَمِّدُ فِي الْبَرِّيَّةِ وَيَكْرِزُ بِمَعْمُودِيَّةِ التَّوْبَةِ لِمَغْفِرَةِ الْخَطَايَا ) مرقص 4:1

لان الصدقة تنجي من كل خطيئة ومن الموت ولا تدع النفس تصير الى الظلمة ) طوبيا 11:4

وَتَاخُذُ فِضَّةَ  الْكَفَّارَةِ مِنْ بَنِي اسْرَائِيلَ وَتَجْعَلُهَا لِخِدْمَةِ خَيْمَةِ  الاجْتِمَاعِ. فَتَكُونُ لِبَنِي اسْرَائِيلَ تِذْكَارا امَامَ الرَّبِّ  لِلتَّكْفِيرِ عَنْ نُفُوسِكُمْ ). خروج 16:30

من اكرم اباه فانه يكفر خطاياه ويمتنع عنها ويستجاب له في صلاة كل يوم ) يشوع بن سيراخ 4:3


> *فحتى يوحنا المعمدان جهز شعبا مستعدا للرب (المسيح)حمل الله الذى يرفع خطية العالم*



يوحنا المعمدان عمد المسيح لمغفرة خطاياه اصلا



> *لصدقة تنجينى من الخطية بان لا اقع فيها
> لان بيها بشارك الفقراء الالامهم وبصبح فى حالة روحية مرتفعة فبتنيجنى من الخطية والموت
> 
> وليس بيها يتنازل الله عن ادله عن الخطية*



النص اوضح من الشمس 

لان الصدقة تنجي من كل خطيئة ومن الموت ولا تدع النفس تصير الى الظلمة ) طوبيا 11:4
تنجي من كل خطيئة ومن الموت 


> *فما تقدمه هو تذكار لخطيتك لكن الغفران بيتم بالذبيحة كما اقر ناموس موسى*



تمام اشكرك اذا الغفران كان يحدث وبذبيحة اي ان كل هؤلاء قد غقر لهم بالذبائح وانتهي الامر اشكرك


> *طاعة الوصية ومنها اكرام الاب والام مثلها مثل اى طاعة لاى وصية
> بيها بيكون الشخص مستعد لقبول عمل الله الخلاصى وليس هى فى حد ذاتها تحمل قوة الخلاص*



النص مرة اخري لتراه 
من اكرم اباه فانه يكفر خطاياه ويمتنع عنها ويستجاب له في صلاة كل يوم ) يشوع بن سيراخ 4:3  




 يتبع ان شاء الله


----------



## سعد سعيد (25 نوفمبر 2011)

الاساتذة عذرا لم اري الردود السابقة  وارجو ان تتيحوا لي فرصة الرد

ورجاء ان كنت قد اطلت في النقاش ان تخبروني ولا داعي للسباب فانا لم انتقص احد 

وشكرا


----------



## سعد سعيد (25 نوفمبر 2011)

> *اخ سعيد .... ممكن أسالك سؤال *
> 
> *لماذا الربط بين الله الكلمة المتجسد وبين الحكمة المذكورة في سفر الحكمة*
> *من اين لك الربط وعلي أي اساس*​



الاستاذ الفاضل ان لم اربط اصلا بين المسيح وبين الحكمة التي نال بها ادم الخلاص


----------



## سعد سعيد (25 نوفمبر 2011)

> *اولا انت جاهل *





> *يا جاهل*





> * وطلعت فى النهاية متفرقش حاجة عن القطيع *



لا اري اي داعي لكل هذا الكلام الموضوع بسيط اجدر بك ان تقول توقف عن الحوار فاتوقف بدون هذا الكم من السباب


----------



## Twin (25 نوفمبر 2011)

سعد سعيد قال:


> الاستاذ الفاضل ان لم اربط اصلا بين المسيح وبين الحكمة التي نال بها ادم الخلاص


 
*لا يا حبيبي .... راجع ردودك أنت ربط بينهما في كثير من الردود*
*وبتدلل ما ترنوا اليه بأقتباس أيات عن الحكمة*
*وسؤالي كان واضح لماذا وعلي أي اساس تم الربط من جهتك*​


----------



## Twin (25 نوفمبر 2011)

*نعود لنكرر الرجاء تحديد النقاط المتواصل عليها ولا داعي للتشتيت*

*ولنتذكر ان السؤال الأساسي تم الرد عليه *



> *انا اريد ان اعرف هل تاب ادم قبل موته ام لم يتب؟
> *



*فلماذا التشتيت*

*الرجاء التوقف كي لا نضطر لفرض مقص الرقابة ع الموضوع * ​


----------



## Twin (25 نوفمبر 2011)

سعد سعيد قال:


> لا اري اي داعي لكل هذا الكلام الموضوع بسيط اجدر بك ان تقول توقف عن الحوار فاتوقف بدون هذا الكم من السباب


*هذا ومن وجهة نظري ليس سباب*
*فأنا جاهل بما لا اعرفه .... أنا جاهل بما هو أعلي من قدراتي .... أنا جاهل بمستقبلي *
*فالجهل بالشئ ليس عيب .... بل عدم الأعتراف به هو العيب*​


----------



## apostle.paul (25 نوفمبر 2011)

> اذا ادم  تاب وامن بالله الذي امن به البشر اجمعين حتي مجيء المسيح ونال الخلاص وانتهي الامر فلما المجيء اذا ؟


*واضح فى مشكلة عندك 
نعيد تانى يمكن الكلام اللاهوتى متعودتش عليه 

ادم اخطا وسقط
الله اعطاه موعد الخلاص(نسل المراة يسحق راس الحية) 
ادم صدق فى موعد الخلاص
مات ادم على رجاء الخلاص لكنه لم ينظره
اتى الخلاص (شخص المسيح)فخلص كل من رقد على رجاءه 

*


> انت تقول كلام جديد .... نال الخلاص علي رجاء المجيء؟كيف هذا ولماذا المجيء اصلا ان كان قد نال الخلاص


*مين قال ان نال الخلاص قبل مجئ المسيح؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
انت بتالف
نال الخلاص على رجاء مجئ المسيا وتصديقه بان المخلص سياتى
*


> السيدة مريم ايضا من صلب ادم وهي تحمل طبيعة ادم فكيف يكون المسيح ابنها لايحمل طبيعة ادم ؟


*لانه ليس من زرع بشر 
فكيف سيرث خطية البشر وهو ليس له زرع بشر*


> وابن ادم لا خلاص عنده
> 
> مز 3:146 "لا تتكلوا على الرؤساء ولا على ابن آدم حيث لا خلاص عنده."
> 
> ابن ادم لا خلاص عنده والمسيح بالتبعية لا خلاص عنده


*ياابنى الكلام دا كان بيتقال من 14 قرن 
انت لسه طالع من الكهف ولا ايه

فعلا مفيش خلاص عند بنى ادم
لكن فى خلاص عند ابن الانسان الذى حمل طبيعة الانسان لكنه هو الرب نفسه من السماء


**45 هكَذَا مَكْتُوبٌ أَيْضًا: «صَارَ آدَمُ، الإِنْسَانُ الأَوَّلُ، نَفْسًا حَيَّةً، وَآدَمُ الأَخِيرُ رُوحًا مُحْيِيًا».*
*46 لكِنْ لَيْسَ الرُّوحَانِيُّ أَوَّلاً بَلِ الْحَيَوَانِيُّ، وَبَعْدَ ذلِكَ الرُّوحَانِيُّ.*
*47 الإِنْسَانُ الأَوَّلُ مِنَ الأَرْضِ تُرَابِيٌّ. الإِنْسَانُ الثَّانِي الرَّبُّ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ.*
*48 كَمَا هُوَ التُّرَابِيُّ هكَذَا التُّرَابِيُّونَ أَيْضًا، وَكَمَا هُوَ السَّمَاوِيُّ هكَذَا السَّمَاوِيُّونَ أَيْضًا.*
*49 وَكَمَا لَبِسْنَا صُورَةَ التُّرَابِيِّ، سَنَلْبَسُ أَيْضًا صُورَةَ السَّمَاوِيِّ.*



> ما علاقة هذا الكلام بموضوعنا اصلا؟لا اعرف؟


*
الله عطى لابوانا ادم وحواء وعد الخلاص(نسل المراة يسحق راس الحية)
فتوهمت حواء بان اول مولود لها هو تحقيق الوعد فسمت ابناها قايين(اقتنيت رجلا من عند الرب) ايهاما منها بان هذة هو تحقيق الوعد 

لكنه لم يتحقق 

وهكذا انتظر الاباء المخلص الذى عرفه اليهود بانه المسيا الملك الابدى ومخلص اسرائيل
فالكل صدق فى مجيئه
وهذا هو الرجاء 

*


> يوحنا المعمدان عمد المسيح لمغفرة خطاياه اصلا


*عمد الناس ليهيى شعبا مستعدا للرب *
*16 أَجَابَ يُوحَنَّا الْجَمِيعَ قِائِلاً: «أَنَا أُعَمِّدُكُمْ  بِمَاءٍ، وَلكِنْ يَأْتِي مَنْ هُوَ أَقْوَى مِنِّي، الَّذِي لَسْتُ  أَهْلاً أَنْ أَحُلَّ سُيُورَ حِذَائِهِ. هُوَ سَيُعَمِّدُكُمْ بِالرُّوحِ  الْقُدُسِ وَنَارٍ.*
*17 الَّذِي رَفْشُهُ فِي يَدِهِ، وَسَيُنَقِّي بَيْدَرَهُ، وَيَجْمَعُ  الْقَمْحَ إِلَى مَخْزَنِهِ، وَأَمَّا التِّبْنُ فَيُحْرِقُهُ بِنَارٍ لاَ  تُطْفَأُ».*


*29 وَفِي الْغَدِ نَظَرَ يُوحَنَّا يَسُوعَ مُقْبِلاً إِلَيْهِ، فَقَالَ: «هُوَذَا حَمَلُ اللهِ الَّذِي يَرْفَعُ خَطِيَّةَ الْعَالَمِ!
30 هذَا هُوَ الَّذِي قُلْتُ عَنْهُ: يَأْتِي بَعْدِي، رَجُلٌ صَارَ قُدَّامِي، لأَنَّهُ كَانَ قَبْلِي.
31 وَأَنَا لَمْ أَكُنْ أَعْرِفُهُ. لكِنْ لِيُظْهَرَ لإِسْرَائِيلَ لِذلِكَ جِئْتُ أُعَمِّدُ بِالْمَاءِ».
32 وَشَهِدَ يُوحَنَّا قَائلاً: «إِنِّي قَدْ رَأَيْتُ الرُّوحَ نَازِلاً مِثْلَ حَمَامَةٍ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ فَاسْتَقَرَّ عَلَيْهِ.
33 وَأَنَا لَمْ أَكُنْ أَعْرِفُهُ، لكِنَّ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي  لأُعَمِّدَ بِالْمَاءِ، ذَاكَ قَالَ لِي: الَّذِي تَرَى الرُّوحَ نَازِلاً  وَمُسْتَقِرًّا عَلَيْهِ، فَهذَا هُوَ الَّذِي يُعَمِّدُ بِالرُّوحِ  الْقُدُسِ.
34 وَأَنَا قَدْ رَأَيْتُ وَشَهِدْتُ أَنَّ هذَا هُوَ ابْنُ اللهِ».*



> النص اوضح من الشمس
> 
> لان الصدقة تنجي من كل خطيئة ومن الموت ولا تدع النفس تصير الى الظلمة ) طوبيا 11:4
> تنجي من كل خطيئة ومن الموت


*فعلا النص اوضح من الشمس 
لكن من التدليس والجهل ان تاخد نص واحد وتتجاهل باقى الحقيقة

الصدقة لا تحمل قوة الخلاص
هى عمل من اعمال الصلاح 
  تعطى الانسان درجة روحية عالية تنجيه من الوقوع فى الخطية

كما ان الصلاة لا تحمل فى حد ذاتها قوة الخلاص
لكنها تنجى الانسان من الخطية بان لا يقع فيها ويجاهد بالصلاة ضد الخطية

*


> تمام اشكرك اذا الغفران كان يحدث وبذبيحة اي ان كل هؤلاء قد غقر لهم بالذبائح وانتهي الامر اشكرك


*ايوة برافو عليك
ناموس موسى يقر ان الغفران بالدم 
وهؤلاء ترسخ فى ذهنهم ان الغفران بالدم
لكن الذبيحة الحقيقة هى دم ابن الله الذى بيه عقد معنا عهدا جديدا بدم نفسه كرئيس كهنة ازلى
**11 وَأَمَّا الْمَسِيحُ، وَهُوَ قَدْ جَاءَ رَئِيسَ  كَهَنَةٍ لِلْخَيْرَاتِ الْعَتِيدَةِ، فَبِالْمَسْكَنِ الأَعْظَمِ  وَالأَكْمَلِ، غَيْرِ الْمَصْنُوعِ بِيَدٍ، أَيِ الَّذِي لَيْسَ مِنْ هذِهِ  الْخَلِيقَةِ،*
*12 وَلَيْسَ بِدَمِ تُيُوسٍ وَعُجُول، بَلْ بِدَمِ نَفْسِهِ، دَخَلَ مَرَّةً وَاحِدَةً إِلَى الأَقْدَاسِ، فَوَجَدَ فِدَاءً أَبَدِيًّا.*
*13 لأَنَّهُ إِنْ كَانَ دَمُ ثِيرَانٍ وَتُيُوسٍ وَرَمَادُ عِجْلَةٍ مَرْشُوشٌ عَلَى الْمُنَجَّسِينَ، يُقَدِّسُ إِلَى طَهَارَةِ الْجَسَدِ،*
*14 فَكَمْ بِالْحَرِيِّ يَكُونُ دَمُ الْمَسِيحِ، الَّذِي بِرُوحٍ أَزَلِيٍّ قَدَّمَ نَفْسَهُ للهِ بِلاَ عَيْبٍ، يُطَهِّرُ ضَمَائِرَكُمْ مِنْ أَعْمَال مَيِّتَةٍ لِتَخْدِمُوا اللهَ الْحَيَّ!*



> النص مرة اخري لتراه
> من اكرم اباه فانه يكفر خطاياه ويمتنع عنها ويستجاب له في صلاة كل يوم ) يشوع بن سيراخ 4:3


*اى تنفيذ لوصية الله هو باعلان كامل لقبولك للعهد الالهى
والعهد الالهى بيتم بالدم
وهذا قبل ان تبدا فى تنفيذ الوصية
فقبل ان تكرم اباك وامك لابد وان تقبل من قال هذة الوصية الها لك وتتدخل فى العهد معه 
تنفيذ الوصية لا يحمل قوة الخلاص فى حد ذاته لكنه يؤهلك لقبول الخلاص وتمتنع بيها عن الوقوع فى الخطية


اعيدها تانى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
*


----------



## esambraveheart (25 نوفمبر 2011)

سعد سعيد قال:


> *اولا الفداء لمن لمن مات قبل مجيء المسيح ولم يؤمن به مخلصا ام لمن جاء بعده هذه نقطة هامة ارجو ان توضحها حضرتك *



*الفداء ليس مقصورا علي اللاحقين و لكنه كان من اجل خلاص الجميع ..السابقين علي مجئ المسيح و اللاحقين ..و من اجل تحرير الجميع من فساد الطبيعة البشرية التي فسدت منذ وجد الانسان و من اجل عتق البشرية " كلها " من العقاب المستحق جزاءا لخطيئة العصيان الذي بداء مع ادم و توارثته كل البشرية .*

*



			ثانيا بعد الصلب والفداء والموت ملعونا علي الصليب ماذا تغير من طبيعة النفس البشرية؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

**كيف لم تتغير و المسيح بفدائه و موته علمنا ان نهزم الموت نفسه و لا نخافه ؟؟؟*

*



			لا تزال هي هي تخطيء وتزني وتقتل سواء من امن بالمسيح مخلصا او من لم يؤمن فما الجديد وما لزوم الفداء من الاصل ان كان الامر كماهو
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

**التحرير و العتق من الخطيئة بالفداء ليس للخطايا اللاحقة علي قبول هذا الفداء..فالفداء كان لتخليص البشرية من حكم الموت المستحق بسبب  العصيان البشري " الاول ..السابق علي الفداء ..و الذي يرجع لايام ادم و يمتد حتي مجئ المسيح " و لكن ليس للتساهل مع او التغاضي عن العصيان اللاحق للفداء ..فبعد الفداء كل من يخطئ هو بلا عذر و حتما سيدان لانه لم يبق الصفحة الجديدة التي فتحها له المسيح مع الله ابيه ..بيضاء .*





> *والحياة الابدية قد اوضحها المسيح كما عرفها المسلمين بلا ادني اختلاف *
> *وهذه هي الحياة الابدية ان يعرفوك انت الاله الحقيقى وحدك ويسوع المسيح الذي أرسلته"*



*و كل انبياء الله عرفوا المسيح و امنوا بمجيئه و انتظروه ..و لهذا تبرروا*





> *يعني حضرتك تقول ان سبب ادانة ادم هو انه لم يصدق انه كان مخلصا دون ان يجاهد؟*
> *ولكن كما اوضحت لحضرتك سابقا ان ادم قد خلص بالحكمة *
> 
> *و الحكمة هي التي خلصت كل من ارضاك يا رب منذ البدء*
> ...



*و الحكمة هي التي خلصت كل من ارضاك يا رب منذ البدء *
*تمعن في هذه و قل لي ...هل يمكن ان تشمل ادم.. و ماذا فعل ادم لارضاء الرب؟؟؟؟*


*



			اين يا صديقي قال الكتاب المقدس ان ابراهيم قد امن بالمسيح الها ومخلصا وطريقا للحياة الابدية وهو امر لم يعرفه احد ولا امن به احد من اتباعه ؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*يو 8:56 ابوكم ابراهيم** تهلل بان يرى يومي فرأى وفرح.*
*و اضع لك تفسير ابونا انطونيوس فكرى لهذه النقطة :*
*آية (56): "أبوكم إبراهيم تهلل بأن يرى يومي فرأى وفرح."*
*أبوكم إبراهيم= هذه في مقابل أنه هو إبن الله. هنا المسيح يقول أنه بحسب الجسد فإبراهيم أبوكم ولكنه بالنسبة لي فهو مجرد شاهد رأى خلاصي وفرح.. ولكن ماذا رأى إبراهيم؟ في (تك11:22-14) بعد أن قدم إبراهيم إبنه ذبيحة يقول أنه دعا إسم المكان يهوه يرأة (الرب يُرى) ولكن الكتاب أمسك عن ذكر ما رآه إبراهيم. وغالباً فالله أظهر لإبراهيم تفسير ما صنعه معه وأن ما حدث هو رمز كامل للفداء الذي سيقوم به إبن الله الوحيد والذي به يخلص إبراهيم، وكل من كان على إيمان إبراهيم أي أولاد إبراهيم بالروح، وهذا ما جعل إبراهيم يتهلل فهو فهم معنى أن قبائل الأرض تتبارك في نسله أي المسيح الذي سيصلب ويقوم ليعطينا قيامة من الموت. ولذلك أشارت العذراء في تسبحتها "كما كلّم أبائنا. لإبراهيم ونسله إلى الأبد" (لو46:1،54،55+ أع25:3،26+ عب13:6-15+ 17:11-19). ونلاحظ هنا أن إبراهيم قدّم إبنه إذ آمن أن الله قادر على أن يقيم من الأموات ثم عاد به حياً، فهو رأى القيامة مرتين، مرة بالإيمان، ومرة بالعيان ولاحظ أن هذه القيامة حدثت بعد 3 أيام من طلب الله تقديم إسحق ذبيحة. كما نفذ المسيح وصية الله مُقَدِّماً نفسه على الصليب وهو مؤمن بالقيامة من الأموات.*


​


----------



## apostle.paul (25 نوفمبر 2011)

> لا اري اي داعي لكل هذا الكلام الموضوع بسيط اجدر بك ان تقول توقف عن الحوار فاتوقف بدون هذا الكم من السباب


*ياعزيزى الجهل ليس مسبة
كل انسان يجهل شئ هو جاهل بيه 
فانت مجرد ناقل مما تعلمته من منتديات المسلمين 
ولا تتصور ان كل ما تعلمته منها هو جهل 
*


----------



## سعد سعيد (25 نوفمبر 2011)

Twin قال:


> *لا يا حبيبي .... راجع ردودك أنت ربط بينهما في كثير من الردود*
> *وبتدلل ما ترنوا اليه بأقتباس أيات عن الحكمة*
> *وسؤالي كان واضح لماذا وعلي أي اساس تم الربط من جهتك*​


لا ابدا يا استاذ الحكمة يعرفها الصغير قبل الكبير ويمكننا الاحتكام الي لسان العرب التي ترجم بها الكتاب المقدس لنعرف ما هو معني الحكمة اما ان تقول حضرتك انني اربط بينها وبين المسيح بل انا اسال حضرتك ما علاقة الحكمة بالمسيح من الاصل؟



> *ثانيا يعنى ايه لم يعلموا بالخطية الاصلية والنبى داود يقول بالخطية ولدتنى امى*



لنري المزمور عن ماذا يتحدث اصلا ؟
سفر المزامير 51
14 نَجِّنِي مِنَ الدِّمَاءِ يَا اَللهُ، إِلهَ خَلاَصِي، فَيُسَبِّحَ لِسَانِي بِرَّكَ.
15 يَا رَبُّ افْتَحْ شَفَتَيَّ، فَيُخْبِرَ فَمِي بِتَسْبِيحِكَ.
16 لأَنَّكَ لاَ تُسَرُّ بِذَبِيحَةٍ وَإِلاَّ فَكُنْتُ أُقَدِّمُهَا. بِمُحْرَقَةٍ لاَ تَرْضَى.
17 ذَبَائِحُ اللهِ هِيَ رُوحٌ مُنْكَسِرَةٌ. الْقَلْبُ الْمُنْكَسِرُ وَالْمُنْسَحِقُ يَا اَللهُ لاَ تَحْتَقِرُهُ.

فدعى الله أن ينجيه من الدماء وأن يكفر عنه لا بذبيحة 

وهو في الاصل  تعبير مجازي كما يخبرنا واحد من اشهر مفسري الكتاب 

Barnes' Notes on the Bible
The idea is simply that he was "born" in iniquity; or that he was a sinner when he was born; or that his sin could be traced back to his very birth - as one might say that he was born with a love of music, or with a love of nature, or with a sanguine, a phlegmatic, or a melancholy temperament.

And in sin did my mother conceive me - Margin, as in Hebrew, "warm  me." This language simply traces his sin back to the time when he began  to exist. The previous expression traced it to "his birth;" this  expression goes back to the very beginning of "life;" when there were  the first indications of life. The idea is, "as soon as I began to exist  I was a sinner; or, I had then a propensity to sin - a propensity, the  sad proof and result of which is that enormous act of guilt which I have  committed." 

كيف دعى النبي "داود" الله تعالى ليكفر له هذه الخطيئة : 

سفر المزامير 51
7 طَهِّرْنِي بِالزُّوفَا فَأَطْهُرَ. اغْسِلْنِي فَأَبْيَضَّ أَكْثَرَ مِنَ الثَّلْجِ.
8 أَسْمِعْنِي سُرُورًا وَفَرَحًا، فَتَبْتَهِجَ عِظَامٌ سَحَقْتَهَا.
9 اسْتُرْ وَجْهَكَ عَنْ خَطَايَايَ، وَامْحُ كُلَّ آثامِي.

سفر أخبار الأيام الثاني 7: 14
فَإِذَا تَوَاضَعَ شَعْبِي الَّذِينَ دُعِيَ اسْمِي  عَلَيْهِمْ وَصَلَّوْا وَطَلَبُوا وَجْهِي، وَرَجَعُوا عَنْ طُرُقِهِمِ  الرَّدِيةِ فَإِنَّنِي أَسْمَعُ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ وَأَغْفِرُ خَطِيَّتَهُمْ وَأُبْرِئُ أَرْضَهُمْ.




> *ثانيا كيف لا يعلمون بالوهية المسيح والنبى داود يقول للمسيح كرسيك يا الله الى دهر الدهور*



وهو لما يقول كرسيك يا الله الي دهر الدهور يبقي بيتكلم عن المسيح؟

هذا النص فيه تفصيل كبير


> *وكيف لم ينتظروا خلاص المسيا والانبياء كلهم تغنوا بخلاص المسيح *



انا بانتظار النصوص التي تغني بها الانبياء كلهم بخلاص المسيح؟



> *سَبْعُونَ أُسْبُوعًا قُضِيَتْ عَلَى شَعْبِكَ وَعَلَى  مَدِينَتِكَ الْمُقَدَّسَةِ لِتَكْمِيلِ الْمَعْصِيَةِ وَتَتْمِيمِ  الْخَطَايَا، وَلِكَفَّارَةِ الإِثْمِ، وَلِيُؤْتَى بِالْبِرِّ  الأَبَدِيِّ، وَلِخَتْمِ الرُّؤْيَا وَالنُّبُوَّةِ، وَلِمَسْحِ قُدُّوسِ الْقُدُّوسِينَ*



ما علاقة هذا النص بالمسيح ارجو ان تخبرني؟

23 في ابتداء تضرعاتك خرج الامر وانا جئت لاخبرك لانك انت محبوب.فتأمل الكلام وافهم الرؤيا.​ 

24  سبعون اسبوعا قضيت على شعبك وعلى مدينتك المقدسة لتكميل المعصية وتتميم  الخطايا ولكفارة الاثم وليؤتى بالبر الابدي ولختم الرؤيا والنبوة ولمسح  قدوس القدوسين.​ 

25  فاعلم وافهم انه من خروج الامر لتجديد اورشليم وبنائها الى المسيح الرئيس  سبعة اسابيع واثنان وستون اسبوعا يعود ويبنى سوق وخليج في ضيق الأزمنة.​ 
26 وبعد اثنين وستين اسبوعا يقطع المسيح وليس له وشعب رئيس آت يخرب المدينة والقدس وانتهاؤه بغمارة والى النهاية حرب وخرب قضي بها

راجع النص كاملا يا صديقي واقوال المفسرين وافهمني افهمك الله
​


----------



## Twin (25 نوفمبر 2011)

*


سعد سعيد قال:



لا ابدا يا استاذ الحكمة يعرفها الصغير قبل الكبير ويمكننا الاحتكام الي لسان العرب التي ترجم بها الكتاب المقدس لنعرف ما هو معني الحكمة اما ان تقول حضرتك انني اربط بينها وبين المسيح بل انا اسال حضرتك ما علاقة الحكمة بالمسيح من الاصل؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

*


سعد سعيد قال:


>



* وهذا ما أستفسر عنه ..... أأنت تستشهد بايات لا تعي معناها*​


> مع ملاحظة ان ادم في سفر الحكمة
> 
> الاصحاح التاسع العدد 19
> 
> ...


 


> يعني حضرتك تقول ان سبب ادانة ادم هو انه لم يصدق انه كان مخلصا دون ان يجاهد؟
> ولكن كما اوضحت لحضرتك سابقا ان ادم قد خلص بالحكمة
> 
> و الحكمة هي التي خلصت كل من ارضاك يا رب منذ البدء
> ...


* ممكن تفسير لهذا الربط... الذي كرر ثلاث مرات *​ 
​​​


----------



## apostle.paul (25 نوفمبر 2011)

*طبعا الاخ بيستعيد كل قواه التدليسية الىل اتعملها بس ميعرفش انه وقع فى ايدى 
التدليس الاول/ 
يقول المسلم
*


> فدعى الله أن ينجيه من الدماء وأن يكفر عنه لا بذبيحة


*لنرجع عن ما قاله داود النبى*
*هأَنَذَا بِالإِثْمِ صُوِّرْتُ، وَبِالْخَطِيَّةِ حَبِلَتْ بِي أُمِّي.*


> وهو في الاصل  تعبير مجازي كما يخبرنا واحد من اشهر مفسري الكتاب


*قريت كلام بارنز وملقتش انه بيقول ان ولادتى مصور بالخطية انه تعبير مجازى لا يعنى انى مولود بالخطية
طلعلى الكلام دا من كلامه
*


> وهو لما يقول كرسيك يا الله الي دهر الدهور يبقي بيتكلم عن المسيح؟
> 
> هذا النص فيه تفصيل كبير


*اقعد ساكت يالا
تعالى نشوف الوحى الالهى بيقول ايه 
**وَأَمَّا عَنْ الابْنِ: «كُرْسِيُّكَ يَا أَللهُ إِلَى دَهْرِ الدُّهُورِ. قَضِيبُ اسْتِقَامَةٍ قَضِيبُ مُلْكِكَ**
تعالى نشوف اليهود بيقولوا ايه عن هذا النص المسيانى*
*Targum to the Hagiographa.*

*Your beauty, O King Messiah, surpasses that of ordinary men.  The spirit of prophecy has been bestowed upon your lips; therefore the Lord has blessed you forever.  Gird your sword upon your thigh, O mighty one, it is your glory and your splendor.  And your splendor is great.  Because of this you shall ride victoriously on the streets of the kingdom in behalf of faith, truth, humility, and righteousness.  And the Lord shall teach you to perform awesome deeds with your right hand, Your arrows are drawn, nations shall fall under you.  And your arrows shall be sent into the heart of the King’s enemies.  Thy throne of glory, O Lord, endures forever and ever; a scepter of righteousness is the scepter of Thy Kingdom.  Because you love righteousness and hate evil, because of this the Lord your God has anointed you with the oil of gladness more than your companion.  Pure myrrh and aloes and cassia perfume all your garments.  Out of palaces inlaid with ivory from the land of Minni they shall gladden you.  The districts of the kingdom come forward to greet you and to honor you when the scroll of the Torah is placed at your right, inscribed with pure gold of Ophir.  Hear, O congregation of Israel, the instruction of his mouth and observe the extent of his deeds.  Let your ear attend to the words of the Torah, forget the evil deeds of the wicked of your people, and the house of idolatry where you served. the house of your fathers.  And then the King will desire your beauty, for He is your master and you must bow to Him.  The inhabitants of the city of Tyre shall come with an offering; the rich people of the nation shall seek your presence at your Temple.  All the finest personal possessions from the district treasuries of kings, hidden within, shall be brought to the priests, whose vestments are woven of pure gold.  In embroidered vestments they shall offer their sacrifices before the King of the world; and the rest of their fellows. who scattered among the nations shall be brought in to you, rejoicing, at Jerusalem.  They shall be brought in with joy and praise, and they shall enter the palace of the Eternal King.  In the place of your fathers your sons shall be righteous; you shall appoint them princes in all the land,  At that time you shall say: “Let us remember Thy name in every generation.”  Because of this, the people who become proselytes shall praise Thy name forever and ever.*​
*Huckel, T. (1998). The Rabbinic Messiah (Ps 45:2). Philadelphia: Hananeel House*.
​ 
*ايه رائيك ان اليهود بيقولوا ان المسيا هو الوهيم*


> انا بانتظار النصوص التي تغني بها الانبياء كلهم بخلاص المسيح؟


*عديت ليه نصوص اشعياء النبى
عن ولادة الولد الذى سيكون اسمه ايل جبور(الاله القدير)
وعن الالام المسيا عن ذنب شعبه؟؟؟؟؟؟
وجعتك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
طيب خد كمان
* *هُوَذَا اللهُ خَلاَصِي فَأَطْمَئِنُّ وَلاَ أَرْتَعِبُ، لأَنَّ يَاهَ يَهْوَهَ قُوَّتِي وَتَرْنِيمَتِي وَقَدْ صَارَ لِي خَلاَصًا
كمان
**وَلكِنَّنِي أُرَاقِبُ الرَّبَّ، أَصْبِرُ لإِلهِ خَلاَصِي. يَسْمَعُنِي إِلهِي
والمفاجاة
سفر حبقوق
**فَإِنِّي أَبْتَهِجُ بِالرَّبِّ وَأَفْرَحُ بِإِلهِ خَلاَصِي.

اله خلاصى هو المسيا
واليك الدليل اليهودى
* *Targum Jonathan to the Prophets.*

*Then, in consequence of the miracle and deliverance which Thou shalt perform for Thy Messiah and for the remnant of Thy people who remain they shall give thanks thus, says the prophet: “I take joy in the Memra of the Lord, I rejoice in God, who accomplishes my deliverance.” *​
*Huckel, T. (1998). The Rabbinic Messiah (Hab 3:18). Philadelphia: Hananeel House*.
​ 


> ما علاقة هذا النص بالمسيح ارجو ان تخبرني؟


*دا نبوة يا حبيبى عن المسيح الرئيس ومسح قدوس القديسين
فى حد يا ابنى ميعرفش نبوة دانيال عن مجئ المسيا ونبوة السبعين اسبوع 
*


----------



## esambraveheart (25 نوفمبر 2011)

*الحوار اخذ منعطفا تشنجيا رديئا بدرجة لا يمكن معها لاي مقبل علي المسيحية يتصادف متابعته للموضوع ان يستفيد منه بل حتما سيتسبب في اعثاره .*​


----------



## apostle.paul (25 نوفمبر 2011)

*نكمل
عن نص المزمور 
**5 هأَنَذَا بِالإِثْمِ صُوِّرْتُ، وَبِالْخَطِيَّةِ حَبِلَتْ بِي أُمِّي.*

*ما قاله النبى داود فى هذا النص هو نفس ما قاله الرسول بولس فى رسالة رومية*
*5:                  12 من اجل ذلك كانما بانسان واحد دخلت الخطية الى العالم و بالخطية                  الموت و هكذا اجتاز الموت الى جميع الناس اذ اخطا الجميع *

*دليلى*
*brought forth in iniquity: Sin was found in David from the beginning; from birth he was inclined towards sin (Rom. 5:12).http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn1* 
*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref1**Radmacher, E. D., Allen, R. B., & House, H. W. (1999). Nelson's new illustrated Bible commentary (Ps 51:5-6). Nashville: T. Nelson Publishers*.
​ ايضا

*Behold, I was shaped in iniquity. It cannot intelligently be denied that David here speaks of original sin.http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn1* 
*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref1**KJV Bible commentary. 1997, c1994 (1045). Nashville: Thomas Nelson*.
​ 

*ايضا*
.

*Lord, I am no good. I was born in iniquity, and going back even farther, I was conceived in sin. In saying this I don’t mean to cast any shame on my mother, or even to extenuate my own guilt. What I mean is that not only have I committed sins but that I am sinful in my very nature.http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn1* 
*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref1**MacDonald, W., & Farstad, A. (1997, c1995). Believer's Bible Commentary  : Old and New Testaments (Ps 51:5). Nashville: Thomas Nelson




**وايضا*


*Behold, I was shaped in iniquity; and in sin did my mother conceive me. (Unequivocally, this Verse proclaims the fact of original sin. This Passage states that all are born in sin, and as a result of Adam’s Fall in the Garden of Eden.http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn1 *
*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref1**Swaggart, J. (2005). The Expositor's Study Bible (922). Baton Rouge, LA: World Evangelism Press*.
​ 

*لو عايز تانى قولى...............*​
​


----------



## سعد سعيد (25 نوفمبر 2011)

يا استاذ من نال الخلاص هو ادم وغيره وكما اوضحت لحضرتك انك لن تجد نص واحد يقول ان هناك نبي واحد دخل الجحيم كما ذكر الاساتذة من قبل 

ابراهيم ولعاذر  في الفردوس وليسوا في الجحيم ولا العذاب 

  انجيل لوقا اصحاح 16 الفقرة19"كان انسان غني وكان يلبس الارجوان والبز وهو  يتنعم كل يوم مترفا,وكان مسكين اسمه لعاذر الذي طرح عند بابه مضروبا  بالقروح ,ويشتهي ان يشبع من الفتات الساقط من مائدة الغني بل كانت الكلاب  تاتي وتلحس قروحه فمات المسكين وحملته الملائكة الي حضن ابراهيم ومات الغني  ايضا ودفن فرفع عينيه في الهاوية وهو في العذاب وراي ابراهيم من بعيد  ولعاذر في حضنه,فنادي وقال يا ابي ابراهيم ارحمني وارسل لعاذر ليبل طرف  اصبعه بماء ويبرد لساني لاني معذب في هذا اللهيب فقال ابراهيم يا ابني اذكر  انك استوفيت خيراتك في حياتك وكذلك لعاذر البلايا.والان هو
يتعزي وانت تتعذب وفوق هذا كله بيننا وبينكم هوة عظيمة قد اثبتت حتي ان  الذين يريدون العبور من ههنا اليكم لايقدرون ولا الذين من هناك يجتازون  الينا.فقال اسالك اذا يا ابت ان ترسله الي بيت ابي لان
لي خمسة اخوة,حتي يشهد لهم لكيلا ياتوا هم ايضا الي موضع العذاب هذا قال له  ابراهيم عندهم موسي والانبياء ليسمعوا منهم فقال لايا ابي ابراهيم بل اذا  افضي اليهم واحد من الاموات يتوبون فقال له ان
كانوا لايسمعون من موسي والانبياء ولا ان قام واحد من الاموات يصدقون"
اخنوخ ؟


تفسير انطونيوس فكري

حياة أخنوخ حملت بالإيمان صورة للكنيسة السماوية الفائقة. أما البار  فبالإيمان يحيا. هو بإيمانه إستطاع أن يرضى الله أخنوخ نموذج لمن يستطيع أن  يحيا باراً وسط عالم شرير. ومن يغلب ويسلك بإيمانه فى بر مثل أخنوخ ينقله  الله ليحيا معه فى شركة أمجاده. والسؤال لماذا جاهد أخنوخ ليرضى الله ؟  لأنه يؤمن أنه موجود.

نقله الله ليحيا في شركة امجاده بايمانه لادخل جحيم ولا ابليس قبضه بل ذهب الي الملكوت بلا فداء ولا كفارة خطيئة؟ 

وايليا

الملوك الثاني 2 : 1
وَكَانَ عِنْدَ إِصْعَادِ الرَّبِّ إِيلِيَّا فِي الْعَاصِفَةِ إِلَى  السَّمَاءِ أَنَّ إِيلِيَّا وَأَلِيشَعَ ذَهَبَا مِنَ الْجِلْجَالِ.

12،11:- وفيما هما يسيران ويتكلمان اذا مركبة من نار وخيل من نار ففصلت  بينهما فصعد ايليا في العاصفة الى السماء.و كان اليشع يرى وهو يصرخ يا ابي  يا ابي مركبة اسرائيل وفرسانها ولم يره بعد فامسك ثيابه ومزقها قطعتين.


تفسير انطونيوس فكري
لقد مجد الله إيليا بهذا الصعود حتى يتعلم الأنبياء الشهادة للحق مثله مهما  كلفهم هذا. ونفس الكلام موجه لكل خادم. ولكن ترتفع أنظار كل واحد إلى أن  هناك حياة فى السماء، والموت ليس نهاية وليعمل كل واحد أعمالا صالحة حتى  تكون لحظة إنتقاله مجيدة. وإلتصاق إليشع بمعلمه درس لكل واحد أن يلتصق  بالمسيح ليأخذ بركة. فإليشع رفض الراحة وظل ملتصقا بإيليا بالرغم من مشقات  الطريق. وإيليا لم يمت بل هو محفوظ فى مكان ما لا نعلمه مثل أخنوخ وتقول  معظم التفسيرات أنهما هما الشاهدين اللذين سيتنبأ فى أيام ضد المسيح  ويقتلهما ضد المسيح ويعلق جثتاهما ثم تدب فيهما روح حياة بعد 3 أيام إعلانا  بقرب نهاية العالم (رؤ 11). يا أبى = فهو كان تلميذ لإيليا كإبنه. مركبة  إسرائيل وفرسانها = كان إيليا لإسرائيل أعظم من جيش بأكمله بمركباته  وفرسانه فهو يرشدهم ويحذرهم وبصلواته وشفاعته ينتصرون مهما كان عددهم  قليلا. وتمزيق إليشع ثيابه هو إعلانا منه عن حزنه لخسارة هذا الرجل العظيم.

وصعود إيليا فى مركبة نارية كان كمن يدخل منتصرا ظافرا فهو عاش مشتعلا  بالروح فصعد للسماء فى مركبة نارية عاش فى حماس نارى فى خدمته ومحبته  فأخذته مركبة من نار ولقد ضعف إيليا فترة بسيطة من حياته حين قال ليتنى  أموت فهل كان يعلم وقتها ما إدخره له الله من مجد كانت هذه لحظة يأس وضعف  والله الرحوم قد غفرها ونشكر الله أنه كثيرا ما يسامحنا على ما نقوله فى  لحظات اليأس.

على جبل التجلي مع المسيح لو928_36)و

متى 17 : 3
وَإِذَا مُوسَى وَإِيلِيَّا قَدْ ظَهَرَا لَهُمْ يَتَكَلَّمَانِ مَعَهُ.

تفسير انطونيوس فكري

هناك حوار بين موسى  وإيليا وبين المسيح، وهذا ما سيحدث لنا فى السماء، فلن نكون منعزلين عنه،  بل فى علاقة حب وحوار ومعاملات حلوة وأبدية. وهذا ما يمكننا أن نختبره من  الآن، فالحياة الأبدية تبدأ هنا والملكوت هو فى داخلنا، نحن نحصل الآن على  العربون، عربون عشرة المسيح المفرحة.

1- إيليا لم يمت بالجسد بينما موسى مات بالجسد. ولكن كلاهما حول المسيح  فليس موت لعبيدك يا رب بل هو إنتقال،هو نوم، ولكن العلاقة مع المسيح لا  يقطعها موت الجسد الذى نتذوقة حالياً.

موسى الآن روح وقد ظهر بشكل نورانى، أماّ إيليا فقد ظهر بجسده لأنه لم يمت.  وهذ1 يظهر سلطان المسيح فهو رب الأحياء والأموات. ولاحظ أن موسى مات  بالجسد لكن الروح موجودة.

موسي بالروح اي ان روحه ليست في الجحيم

وهذا يعني انهم قد نالوا الخلاص يا استاذ اما موضوع انهم نالوه علي رجاء فهو كلام لا يستقيم فمن مات انتهي عمله وهو امر معروف للجميع فلا حاجة لمجيء ان كان قد نال الخلاص 



> *ياابنى الكلام دا كان بيتقال من 14 قرن
> انت لسه طالع من الكهف ولا ايه
> 
> فعلا مفيش خلاص عند بنى ادم
> لكن فى خلاص عند ابن الانسان الذى حمل طبيعة الانسان لكنه هو الرب نفسه من السماء*



وهذا هو موقع الانبا تكلا يخبرك ان المسيح ابن ادم 
  12.وهذا كله سيصنعه المسيح الذي سيتجسد ويصير إبن آدم.
http://st-takla.org/pub_Bible-Interp...afseer-Sefr-Ha

ولو اراد الله الا يكون ابن ادم لاوجده بلا ام ولا اب


> *وهكذا انتظر الاباء المخلص الذى عرفه اليهود بانه المسيا الملك الابدى ومخلص اسرائيل
> فالكل صدق فى مجيئه
> وهذا هو الرجاء *



لا يا صديقي اليهود انتظروا نبيا لا الها للتوضيح فقط 



> *فعلا النص اوضح من الشمس
> لكن من التدليس والجهل ان تاخد نص واحد وتتجاهل باقى الحقيقة
> 
> الصدقة لا تحمل قوة الخلاص
> ...



لا يا استاذ مكفرات الخطايا كثير  ولو جلست حضرتك تبررها لما انتهينا تفضل 

سفر أخبار الأيام الثاني 7: 14
فَإِذَا تَوَاضَعَ شَعْبِي الَّذِينَ دُعِيَ اسْمِي   عَلَيْهِمْ وَصَلَّوْا وَطَلَبُوا وَجْهِي، وَرَجَعُوا عَنْ طُرُقِهِمِ   الرَّدِيةِ فَإِنَّنِي أَسْمَعُ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ وَأَغْفِرُ خَطِيَّتَهُمْ وَأُبْرِئُ أَرْضَهُمْ.



> *ايوة برافو عليك
> ناموس موسى يقر ان الغفران بالدم
> وهؤلاء ترسخ فى ذهنهم ان الغفران بالدم
> لكن الذبيحة الحقيقة هى دم ابن الله الذى بيه عقد معنا عهدا جديدا بدم نفسه كرئيس كهنة ازلى*



يا استاذ المغفرة كانت بذبائح حيوانية ذبحها واكلها مباح في كل الشرائع بلا خلاف وكانت المغفرة تحصل بمجرد ذبحها وينتهي الامر لا بذبيحة انسان لا ذنب له في شيء؟


----------



## سعد سعيد (25 نوفمبر 2011)

esambraveheart قال:


> *الحوار اخذ منعطفا تشنجيا رديئا بدرجة لا يمكن معها لاي مقبل علي المسيحية يتصادف متابعته للموضوع ان يستفيد منه بل حتما سيتسبب في اعثاره .*​



والله يا استاذ عصام انا لم اتشنج ولم افعل او اقول اي شيء يدعوا للتشنج وانما انا يتم سبابي ووصفي بالجهل وبالقطيع وبالتدليس ولا ادري سبب واحد لكل هذا


----------



## apostle.paul (25 نوفمبر 2011)

*كان طلبى الاتى
ان تاتى لى بنص كتابى يقول بان ايليا فى سماء السماوات (الملكوت)حيث يجلس المسيح عن عرش العظمة 
ولم اجد شيئا

*


> وهذا هو موقع الانبا تكلا يخبرك ان المسيح ابن ادم
> 12.وهذا كله سيصنعه المسيح الذي سيتجسد ويصير إبن آدم.


*وانا مش معترض انه ابن ادم لانه اتى من سبط يهوذا من نسل داود
لكنه ابن الانسان القديم الايام الرب من السماء 
اما انت ابن ادم لانك نتيجة طبيعية لتناسل ذرية ادم
واوردتلك المقارنة بين المسيح وادم كما قال الرسول بولس ولم تلتفت اليها
*


> *فعلا مفيش خلاص عند بنى ادم
> لكن فى خلاص عند ابن الانسان الذى حمل طبيعة الانسان لكنه هو الرب نفسه من السماء
> 
> 
> ...





> ولو اراد الله الا يكون ابن ادم لاوجده بلا ام ولا اب


*وكيف سيكون ابن الانسان ويحمل دينونة البشر ان لم يشترك معهم فى اللحم والدم؟*

*14 فَإِذْ قَدْ تَشَارَكَ الأَوْلاَدُ فِي اللَّحْمِ وَالدَّمِ اشْتَرَكَ هُوَ أَيْضًا كَذلِكَ فِيهِمَا، لِكَيْ يُبِيدَ بِالْمَوْتِ ذَاكَ الَّذِي لَهُ سُلْطَانُ الْمَوْتِ، أَيْ إِبْلِيسَ،
15 وَيُعْتِقَ أُولئِكَ الَّذِينَ­ خَوْفًا مِنَ الْمَوْتِ­ كَانُوا جَمِيعًا كُلَّ حَيَاتِهِمْ تَحْتَ الْعُبُودِيَّةِ.*


> لا يا صديقي اليهود انتظروا نبيا لا الها للتوضيح فقط


*اين تعليقك على نبوة اشعياء والمزمور
ولسه هندخل فى نبوة ملاخى وزكريا وارميا 
انت المشوار قدامك كبير*


> ا يا استاذ مكفرات الخطايا كثير  ولو جلست حضرتك تبررها لما انتهينا تفضل
> 
> سفر أخبار الأيام الثاني 7: 14
> فَإِذَا تَوَاضَعَ شَعْبِي الَّذِينَ دُعِيَ اسْمِي    عَلَيْهِمْ وَصَلَّوْا وَطَلَبُوا وَجْهِي، وَرَجَعُوا عَنْ طُرُقِهِمِ    الرَّدِيةِ فَإِنَّنِي أَسْمَعُ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ وَأَغْفِرُ خَطِيَّتَهُمْ وَأُبْرِئُ أَرْضَهُمْ


*انا لا ابرر شئ انا بقدم ما شرحه المسيحين بامانة وليس بجهالات*
*الله يغفر خطية شعبه حينما يتمسك بناموس موسى المعطى له وعلى اساسه اقام العهد معهم
وناموس موسى يقول بان غفران الخطية بالذبيحة
فهل هما هيرجعوا لناموس الامم ام لناموس موسى؟؟؟*


> يا استاذ المغفرة كانت بذبائح حيوانية  ذبحها واكلها مباح في كل الشرائع بلا خلاف وكانت المغفرة تحصل بمجرد ذبحها  وينتهي الامر لا بذبيحة انسان لا ذنب له في شيء؟


*نرد كتابيا 
**31 «هَا أَيَّامٌ تَأْتِي، يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ، وَأَقْطَعُ مَعَ بَيْتِ إِسْرَائِيلَ وَمَعَ بَيْتِ يَهُوذَا عَهْدًا جَدِيدًا.*
*32 لَيْسَ كَالْعَهْدِ  الَّذِي قَطَعْتُهُ مَعَ آبَائِهِمْ يَوْمَ أَمْسَكْتُهُمْ بِيَدِهِمْ  لأُخْرِجَهُمْ مِنْ أَرْضِ مِصْرَ، حِينَ نَقَضُوا عَهْدِي فَرَفَضْتُهُمْ،  يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ.*
*33 بَلْ هذَا هُوَ الْعَهْدُ الَّذِي أَقْطَعُهُ مَعَ بَيْتِ  إِسْرَائِيلَ بَعْدَ تِلْكَ الأَيَّامِ، يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ: أَجْعَلُ  شَرِيعَتِي فِي دَاخِلِهِمْ وَأَكْتُبُهَا عَلَى قُلُوبِهِمْ، وَأَكُونُ  لَهُمْ إِلهًا وَهُمْ يَكُونُونَ لِي شَعْبًا.*

*تحقيق العهد الجديد بدم المسيح الذى قطعه يهوه معنا مجددا وليس بدم تيوس وعجول كما قطعه مع الاباء 

** لأَنَّ هذَا هُوَ دَمِي الَّذِي لِلْعَهْدِ الْجَدِيدِ الَّذِي يُسْفَكُ مِنْ أَجْلِ كَثِيرِينَ لِمَغْفِرَةِ الْخَطَايَا*


----------



## esambraveheart (25 نوفمبر 2011)

سعد سعيد قال:


> يا استاذ المغفرة كانت بذبائح حيوانية ذبحها واكلها مباح في كل الشرائع بلا خلاف وكانت المغفرة تحصل بمجرد ذبحها وينتهي الامر لا بذبيحة انسان لا ذنب له في شيء؟


*وانت تشعب الموضوع و تخرج من موضوع لتدخل في عشره غيره ..و هذا ليس امر معقول و لا مقبول و لا يوجد حوار بهذا المنظر*​


----------



## apostle.paul (25 نوفمبر 2011)

*هقولكم فى الاخر الاخ يطلع مين بس بعد لما يتروق شوية 
*


----------



## سعد سعيد (25 نوفمبر 2011)

> *طبعا الاخ بيستعيد كل قواه التدليسية الىل اتعملها بس ميعرفش انه وقع فى ايدى
> التدليس الاول/
> يقول المسلم*



والله انا لا ادلس وانما اتكلم بالمكتوب راجع كل كلامي واخبرني اين هو التدليس ؟



> *لنرجع عن ما قاله داود النبى*
> *هأَنَذَا بِالإِثْمِ صُوِّرْتُ، وَبِالْخَطِيَّةِ حَبِلَتْ بِي أُمِّي.*



سفر المزامير 51
1 اِرْحَمْنِي يَا اَللهُ حَسَبَ رَحْمَتِكَ. حَسَبَ كَثْرَةِ رَأْفَتِكَ امْحُ مَعَاصِيَّ.
2 اغْسِلْنِي كَثِيرًا مِنْ إِثْمِي، وَمِنْ خَطِيَّتِي طَهِّرْنِي.
3 لأَنِّي عَارِفٌ بِمَعَاصِيَّ، وَخَطِيَّتِي أَمَامِي دَائِمًا.
4 إِلَيْكَ وَحْدَكَ أَخْطَأْتُ، وَالشَّرَّ قُدَّامَ عَيْنَيْكَ صَنَعْتُ، لِكَيْ تَتَبَرَّرَ فِي أَقْوَالِكَ، وَتَزْكُوَ فِي قَضَائِكَ.
5 هأَنَذَا بِالإِثْمِ صُوِّرْتُ، وَبِالْخَطِيَّةِ حَبِلَتْ بِي أُمِّي.

(إذ شعر داود النبي بثقل خطاياه، أعلن عن حاجته لا إلى رحمة الرب فحسب، وإنما إلى فيض من الرحمة وكثرة من الرأفات الإلهية. بقي داود النبي حوالي سنة ونصف يصرخ وهو كاتم خطاياه: "أنا سكتُّ، فبليَت عظامي من صراخي طول النهار" (مز 32: 3).) 
[تفسير القمص تادرس يعقوب مالطي]

فالمزمور من بدايته يتكلم عن أخطاء ومعاصي النبي "داود" الخاصة به   وليس عن خطيئة "آدم" من قريب أو بعيد.

كيف دعى النبي "داود" الله تعالى ليكفر له هذه الخطيئة : 

سفر المزامير 51
7 طَهِّرْنِي بِالزُّوفَا فَأَطْهُرَ. اغْسِلْنِي فَأَبْيَضَّ أَكْثَرَ مِنَ الثَّلْجِ.
8 أَسْمِعْنِي سُرُورًا وَفَرَحًا، فَتَبْتَهِجَ عِظَامٌ سَحَقْتَهَا.
9 اسْتُرْ وَجْهَكَ عَنْ خَطَايَايَ، وَامْحُ كُلَّ آثامِي.
ثم في كلامي داود ما يهدم مبدأ الصلب والفداء من أساسه حيث دعى وقال : 

سفر المزامير 51
14 نَجِّنِي مِنَ الدِّمَاءِ يَا اَللهُ، إِلهَ خَلاَصِي، فَيُسَبِّحَ لِسَانِي بِرَّكَ.
15 يَا رَبُّ افْتَحْ شَفَتَيَّ، فَيُخْبِرَ فَمِي بِتَسْبِيحِكَ.
16 لأَنَّكَ لاَ تُسَرُّ بِذَبِيحَةٍ وَإِلاَّ فَكُنْتُ أُقَدِّمُهَا. بِمُحْرَقَةٍ لاَ تَرْضَى.
17 ذَبَائِحُ اللهِ هِيَ رُوحٌ مُنْكَسِرَةٌ. الْقَلْبُ الْمُنْكَسِرُ وَالْمُنْسَحِقُ يَا اَللهُ لاَ تَحْتَقِرُهُ.



> *قريت كلام بارنز وملقتش انه بيقول ان ولادتى مصور بالخطية انه تعبير مجازى لا يعنى انى مولود بالخطية
> طلعلى الكلام دا من كلامه*


was a sinner when he was born; or that his sin could be traced back to his very birth - as one might say that he was born with a love of music, or with a love of nature,
, "as soon as I began to exist  I was a sinner; or, I had then a propensity to sin



> *اقعد ساكت يالا
> تعالى نشوف الوحى الالهى بيقول ايه
> **وَأَمَّا عَنْ الابْنِ: «كُرْسِيُّكَ يَا أَللهُ إِلَى دَهْرِ الدُّهُورِ. قَضِيبُ اسْتِقَامَةٍ قَضِيبُ مُلْكِكَ**
> تعالى نشوف اليهود بيقولوا ايه عن هذا النص المسيانى*


اديني جيت 


> *Your  beauty, O King Messiah, surpasses that of ordinary men.  The spirit of  prophecy has been bestowed upon your lips; therefore the Lord has  blessed you forever.  Gird your sword upon your thigh, O mighty one, it  is your glory and your splendor.  And your splendor is great*




الكلام عن انسان ولا حضرتك فهمت غي كده اين الوهية صاحب النبؤة في الكلام؟



> *عديت ليه نصوص اشعياء النبى
> عن ولادة الولد الذى سيكون اسمه ايل جبور(الاله القدير)
> وعن الالام المسيا عن ذنب شعبه؟؟؟؟؟؟
> وجعتك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*




لا ابدا ولكن هذه ليست نبؤة خاصة بالمسيح من الاصل 

وارجو ان تخبرني بهذا النص تحديدا 

*عن ولادة الولد الذى سيكون اسمه ايل جبور(الاله القدير)*


يتبع ان شاء الله


----------



## esambraveheart (25 نوفمبر 2011)

*الموضوع الاصلي عن ادم و توبته و هذا تمت الاجابه  عنه تفصيليا..فلماذا تخرجه الان عمدا عن مساره و تناقش نقاط اخرى بعيده مثل الذبائح و  شهادة اللاحقين علي مجئ المسيح عن مجيئه و وضع الخاطئ بعد الفداء ؟؟؟*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (25 نوفمبر 2011)

*الآيات 8-10: لذلك يقول اذ صعد الى العلاء سبى سبيا و اعطى الناس عطايا. وأما أنه صعد فما هو إلا أنه نزل أيضاً أولاً إلى أقسام الأرض السفلى. الذي نزل هو الذي صعد أيضاً فوق جميع السماوات لكي يملأ الكل.*
*الاقتباس من مز 18:68 بحسب الترجمة السبعينية..*



*نتيجة لسقوط آدم سَبَى الشيطان كل نفوس الراقدين. وصارت نفوس كل من يموت تذهب للجحيم إذ كان الفردوس مغلقاً أمامها. لذلك يقول الرسول أن المسيح نزل أولاً إلى أقسام الأرض السفلى: أى الجحيم أو الهاوية (لذلك تصلى الكنيسة " نزل إلى الجحيم من قبل الصليب ") مكان الأرواح المقيدة فى أسر العدو. وبحسب تقليد الكنيسة فإن المسيح نزل إلى الهاوية (الجحيم) حيث كانت الأرواح البارة فى انتظار ذلك اليوم منذ آدم حتى يوم الصليب، فذهب المسيح وبشرهم (1بط3: 20،19). ثم صعد من الهاوية حاملاً أرواح هؤلاء القديسين الذين كانوا مسبيين فى سبى العدو إبليس، فإعتبر المسيح أنه سَبَى مرة أخرى هؤلاء المسبيين، ولكنه سباهم لحساب النعمة و الملكوت، وخرج من الهاوية منتصراً وقام وصعد للسماء وأعطى الناس الذين على الأرض مواهب أى عطايا أو كرامات، فالمسيح بعد صعوده أرسل للكنيسة الروح القدس.*
*كان الشيطان يقبض على كل نفس (روح) تنطلق من إنسان بعد موته. وكان المسيح هو أول من لم يقبض عليه الشيطان، وكان هذا معنى قول السيد المسيح " رئيس هذا العالم يأتى وليس له فىّ شئ" (يو30:14). وللآن فالخطاة غير الثابتين فى المسيح مازال إبليس يُلقى القبض على أرواحهم ويذهب بها للجحيم. وقد تعنى سَبَى سبياً أن المسيح بصليبه قد سبى الشيطان وأخذ كل من كان فى يده من نفوس الأبرار. والصورة هنا مستعارة من صور الملوك القدامى المنتصرين، فهم يقودون سباياهم  ويوزعون على شعبهم عطايا.*
*لذلك يقول: الوحى الذى أوحى لداود هذا فى المزمور.*
*لكى يملأ الكل :  تشير للمواهب المختلفة استعداداً لتغيير كل شئ إلى حالة جسد مجده (فى21:3). فهو يملأها لتبلغ تمام كمالها، فهو يكملنا الآن فى انتظار المجد المعَّد لنا. جميع السموات: بولس رأى السماء الثالثة ولكن المسيح الآن فى مجد لم يراه أحد ولا يشاركه فيه أحد. فوق جميع السموات: أى فى أسمى موضع.*


*http://www.arabchurch.com/commentaries/father_antonios/Ephesians/4*


*"سَبَى سَبْيًا وَأَعْطَى النَّاسَ      عَطَايَا" ]٨[.*
*      عندما ارتفع على الصليب المقدس سمّر الخطية التي      انتزعتنا من الفردوس على الصليب، وسبى سبيًا كما هو مكتوب.*
*      ماذا سبي سبيًا؟ نتيجة سقوط آدم سبانا عدونا، وأمسك      بنا، وجعلنا تحت سلطانه. عندئذ صارت نفوس البشر بعد تركها الجسد تذهب إلى      الجحيم، إذ أُغلق الفردوس أمامها. لذلك إذ ارتفع المسيح على الصليب المقدس واهب      الحياة اختطفنا بدمه من السبي الذي اُستعبدنا فيه خلال سقوطنا. بمعنى آخر أمسك      بنا من يد العدو، وجعلنا مسبيين له بغلبته وطرده ذاك الذي سبق فسبانا. هذا هو      السبب الذي لأجله يُقال: "سبي سبيًا".*
*      الأب دوروثيؤس من غزة*​


*http://www.arabchurch.com/newtestament_tafser/afasos4.htm*


*
*​


----------



## apostle.paul (25 نوفمبر 2011)

> والله انا لا ادلس وانما اتكلم بالمكتوب راجع كل كلامي واخبرني اين هو التدليس ؟


*من اول كلمة قولتها وانت شغال تدليس* *واحنا كاشفينك*
*وبعد ان اثبت بالمرجع العلمية ان داود النبى يتكلم عن ولادة الانسان بطبيعته خاطئ ومعرفتش ترد
وكما بتدلس على ابونا تادرس يعقوب ملطى الىل قال فى تفسيره للمزمور

** [FONT=&quot]القديس أغسطينوس*
**         [FONT=&quot]"ليس أحد بلا وصمة، ولو كانت حياته يومًا واحدًا" (أي 14: 4). يئن داود قائلاً: "بالآثام حُبل بي، وفي الخطايا ولدتني أمي" (مز 51: 5). أيضًا يعلن الرسول: "إذ[FONT=&quot]الجميع أخطأوا وأعوزهم مجد الله، متبررين مجانًا بنعمته الذي بيسوع المسيح، الذي قدمه الله كفارة بالإيمان بدمه" (رو 3: 23-25). لذلك فإن غفران الخطايا يُمنح للذين يؤمنون[/FONT][FONT=&quot]،[/FONT][FONT=&quot] إذ قال الرب نفسه: "هذا هو دمي الذي للعهد الجديد الذي يُسفك من أجل كثيرين لمغفرة الخطايا" (مت 26: 28)[/FONT][24][/FONT][FONT=&quot].[/FONT]*

*
فلماذا تتدلس
لانك ضعيف ولا تملك الحجة لكى تقف امامنا نحن الاقوياء
*


> فالمزمور من بدايته يتكلم عن أخطاء ومعاصي النبي "داود" الخاصة به  وليس عن خطيئة "آدم" من قريب أو بعيد.


*ايها المدلس ومين قال ان المزمور يتكلم عن خطية ادم
المزمور يتكلم عن الانسان يولد وطبيعته خاطئة وفاسدة
بالخطية صورتنى امى
وهذا الفكر معروف فى الفكر اليهودى ان الانسان يولد بالخطية *


> was a sinner when he was born; or that his sin could be traced back to his very birth - as one might say that he was born with a love of music, or with a love of nature,
> , "as soon as I began to exist  I was a sinner; or, I had then a propensity to sin


*قريته وبقولك طلعلى من كلامه ما دلست بيه عليه*


> الكلام عن انسان ولا حضرتك فهمت غي كده اين الوهية صاحب النبؤة في الكلام؟


*عرفت انك جاهل *
*المزمور يقول
أَنْتَ أَبْرَعُ جَمَالاً مِنْ بَنِي الْبَشَرِ. انْسَكَبَتِ النِّعْمَةُ عَلَى شَفَتَيْكَ،**

الكلام دا عن القدير
المسيا الذى خاطبه داود قائلا له كرسيك يا الوهيم الى دهر الدهور
**O mighty one, it is your glory and your splendor.  And your splendor is great


*[/FONT]*Thy throne of glory, O Lord, endures forever and ever; a scepter of righteousness is the scepter of Thy Kingdom*
* 
فعلمت الان انك مدلس او لا تفهم
*


> لا ابدا ولكن هذه ليست نبؤة خاصة بالمسيح من الاصل
> 
> وارجو ان تخبرني بهذا النص تحديدا
> 
> *عن ولادة الولد الذى سيكون اسمه ايل جبور(الاله القدير)*


*ام انك مدلس صحيح
طيب تعالى نشوف اليهود بيقولوا ايه علشان يفوقوا المسلمين الجهلة
المولود الذى سيعطى لنا واسمه ايل جبور(الاله القدير)هو المسيا 
دليلى


*
*Midrash Rabbah, Deuteronomy I, 20.*

*AND COMMAND THOU THE PEOPLE, SAYING (II, 4) … Another explanation: He said to him: ‘I have yet to raise up the Messiah,’ of whom it is written, For a child is born unto us (Isa. IX, 5).*​ *Huckel, T. (1998). The Rabbinic Messiah (Is 9:7). Philadelphia: Hananeel House*​.


*ارائيتم ان المسلم لا يقوى على الصمود امامنا*


----------



## apostle.paul (25 نوفمبر 2011)

*هل لديك اى اقوال اخرى.............
*


----------



## سعد سعيد (25 نوفمبر 2011)

هذا هو الاصحاح كاملا 

1 *وتقول في ذلك اليوم  				: أحمدك يارب، لأنه إذ غضبت علي ارتد غضبك فتعزيني  				*
2 *هوذا الله خلاصي  				فأطمئن ولا أرتعب، لأن ياه يهوه قوتي وترنيمتي وقد صار لي خلاصا 				*
3 *فتستقون مياها بفرح  				من ينابيع الخلاص *
4 *وتقولون في ذلك  				اليوم: احمدوا الرب. ادعوا باسمه. عرفوا بين الشعوب بأفعاله.  				ذكروا بأن اسمه قد تعالى *
5 *رنموا للرب لأنه قد  				صنع مفتخرا. ليكن هذا معروفا في كل الأرض *
6 *صوتي واهتفي يا  				ساكنة صهيون، لأن قدوس إسرائيل عظيم في وسطك *

اين النبؤة ارجو ان توضح لي ؟



> *طيب خد كمان
> * *هُوَذَا اللهُ خَلاَصِي فَأَطْمَئِنُّ وَلاَ أَرْتَعِبُ، لأَنَّ يَاهَ يَهْوَهَ قُوَّتِي وَتَرْنِيمَتِي وَقَدْ صَارَ لِي خَلاَصًا*



يا استاذ نحن في نفس الاصحاح 

وهذا تفسير القس انطونيوس فكري 


* 		 		آية (2) هوذا الله خلاصي فاطمئن ولا ارتعب لان ياه يهوه قوتي وترنيمتي وقد  		صار لي خلاصا.*
* 		 		الله خلاصي*  		= لم يقل مخلصي. فالمخلص يخلص مرة واحدة ولكن قوله خلاص تعني أن عمله مستمر  		بوجود الله معنا. (انظر المزيد عن هذا الموضوع هنا في 	 موقع الأنبا تكلا في أقسام المقالات والتفاسير الأخرى).   *ياه يهوه* = اسمان للجلالة بمعني واحد والتكرار  		يشير لله  السرمدي  		الذي لا يتغير.* وياه* تصغير *يهوه* وتستعمل في  		الشعر. وترديد اسم الله يكسبنا قوة ويعطينا حماية، قارن مع قول السيد  		المسيح إحفظهم في إسمك (يو 11:17).


ارجو ان تخبرني ما علاقة الكلام ببؤة عن المسيح؟




> *والمفاجاة
> سفر حبقوق
> **فَإِنِّي أَبْتَهِجُ بِالرَّبِّ وَأَفْرَحُ بِإِلهِ خَلاَصِي.
> *




لا خلاف ان الخلاص مع الله هل قلنا غير ذلك ؟


ما علاقة هذا بالمسيح؟


واما ما استشهدت به من كلام اليهود فساراجعه وارد عليك


----------



## Molka Molkan (25 نوفمبر 2011)

*



 فالمزمور من بدايته يتكلم عن أخطاء ومعاصي النبي "داود" الخاصة به  وليس عن خطيئة "آدم" من قريب أو بعيد.

أنقر للتوسيع...


لماذا لم تحضر لنا تفسير النص الخامس ؟ لماذا الإقتطاع ؟

فلنشاهد ماذا بترته :

**هَأنَذَا بِالإِثْمِ صُوِّرْتُ، *
*وَبِالخَطِيَّةِ حَبِلَتْ بِي أُمِّي [5].*
*لقد أخبرنا عن تقوى أمه (مز 68: 16؛ 116: 16)، إنما يتحدث هنا عن الخطية الأصلية، معترفًا إنه قد وُلد في العالم ببذور الإثم.*
*



 كيف دعى النبي "داود" الله تعالى ليكفر له هذه الخطيئة : 

أنقر للتوسيع...


استخرج من النصوص التي وضعتها كلمة " كفر " ..

*


> ثم في كلامي داود ما يهدم مبدأ الصلب والفداء من أساسه حيث دعى وقال :


ابتسامة 



> سفر المزامير 51
> 14 نَجِّنِي مِنَ الدِّمَاءِ يَا اَللهُ، إِلهَ خَلاَصِي، فَيُسَبِّحَ لِسَانِي بِرَّكَ.
> 15 يَا رَبُّ افْتَحْ شَفَتَيَّ، فَيُخْبِرَ فَمِي بِتَسْبِيحِكَ.
> 16 لأَنَّكَ لاَ تُسَرُّ بِذَبِيحَةٍ وَإِلاَّ فَكُنْتُ أُقَدِّمُهَا. بِمُحْرَقَةٍ لاَ تَرْضَى.
> 17 ذَبَائِحُ اللهِ هِيَ رُوحٌ مُنْكَسِرَةٌ. الْقَلْبُ الْمُنْكَسِرُ وَالْمُنْسَحِقُ يَا اَللهُ لاَ تَحْتَقِرُهُ.


*
اين هنا تكلم داؤود عن الصلب والفداء ؟


*


----------



## سعد سعيد (25 نوفمبر 2011)

> *من اول كلمة قولتها وانت شغال تدليس* *واحنا كاشفينك*
> *وبعد ان اثبت بالمرجع العلمية ان داود النبى يتكلم عن ولادة الانسان بطبيعته خاطئ ومعرفتش ترد*



راجع الرد وانت تعرف 




> *وكما بتدلس على ابونا تادرس يعقوب ملطى الىل قال فى تفسيره للمزمور*



راجع الرد تعرف انني استشهدت بكلام القس انطونيوس فكري ولم اذكر القس تادرس يعقوب ملطي من الاصل


----------



## Molka Molkan (25 نوفمبر 2011)

*



راجع الرد تعرف انني استشهدت بكلام القس انطونيوس فكري ولم اذكر القس تادرس يعقوب ملطي من الاصل

أنقر للتوسيع...

يبدو عنك فقدت تركيزك فلم تعد تعرف عن من نقلت !
فهذا كلامك :




(إذ شعر داود النبي بثقل خطاياه، أعلن عن حاجته لا إلى رحمة الرب فحسب، وإنما إلى فيض من الرحمة وكثرة من الرأفات الإلهية. بقي داود النبي حوالي سنة ونصف يصرخ وهو كاتم خطاياه: "أنا سكتُّ، فبليَت عظامي من صراخي طول النهار" (مز 32: 3).) 
[تفسير القمص تادرس يعقوب مالطي]


أنقر للتوسيع...


فرجاء ، حاول ان تعرف عن من تنقل !
*


----------



## apostle.paul (25 نوفمبر 2011)

> هذا هو الاصحاح كاملا
> 
> 1 *وتقول في ذلك اليوم  				: أحمدك يارب، لأنه إذ غضبت علي ارتد غضبك فتعزيني  				*
> 2 *هوذا الله خلاصي  				فأطمئن ولا أرتعب، لأن ياه يهوه قوتي وترنيمتي وقد صار لي خلاصا 				*
> ...


*طيب تعالى نخلى اليهود يردوا عليك
كتاب مدراش رباه
المخلص هو المسيا
* _‘*I will sing of Thy strength,’*_* refers to the Messianic era, for it says, Behold, God is my salvation; I will trust, and will not be afraid (Isa. XII, 2).*​ 
​*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn1 *
*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref1**Huckel, T. (1998). The Rabbinic Messiah (Is 12:2). Philadelphia: Hananeel House*.
​ *ايه رائيك؟؟؟؟؟؟*


> يا استاذ نحن في نفس الاصحاح
> 
> وهذا تفسير القس انطونيوس فكري


*بتدلس ليه عى ابونا انطونيوس ومبتنقلش تفسيره كاملا*


*هنا تسبحة من فداه المسيح بدمه وآية (2) ترددها الكنيسة في تسبحة البصخة  		ليلة ويوم الجمعة العظيمة "قوتي وتسبحتي هو الرب وقد صار لي خلاصاً مقدساً"  		وكما سبح اليهود وموسي بعد خروجهم من مصر، هكذا هذا الإصحاح تسبحة بعد  		أخبار الخلاص، فقد رأينا ميلاد الرب من عذراء ومجيئه كنور، رأيناه طفلاً  		مولوداً  ورأيناه ملكا علي شعبه وإلهاً قديراً ورئيس للسلام ومنتقما من  		أعدائه، حل عليه روح الرب لحسابنا. بعد كل هذا يحق لنا أن نسبح والتسابيح  		هي لغة المتحررين، والفرح هو الثمرة الأولي للخلاص والحرية.*


*مقرتهاش؟؟؟؟؟*


> لا خلاف ان الخلاص مع الله هل قلنا غير ذلك ؟
> 
> 
> ما علاقة هذا بالمسيح؟


*ان المسيح هو يهوه المخلص
*


> واما ما استشهدت به من كلام اليهود فساراجعه وارد عليك


*مش هتلاقيه على النت
دا كلام للكبار .....................


عندك اى اقوال اخرى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


*


----------



## Molka Molkan (25 نوفمبر 2011)

العلامة أوريجانوس :

*Celsus﻿28 has not explained how error accompanies the “becoming,” or product of generation; nor has he expressed himself with sufficient clearness to enable us to compare his ideas with ours and to pass judgment on them. But the prophets, who have given some wise suggestions on the subject of things produced by generation, tell us that a sacrifice for sin was offered even for newborn infants, as not being free from sin. They say, “I was shaped in iniquity, and in sin did my mother conceive me”; also, “They are estranged from the womb”; which is followed by the singular expression, “They go astray as soon as they are born, speaking lies.”29 Against Celsus 7.50.﻿30

*​*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn4 * *﻿28 Celsus was a pagan Platonist who wrote what is considered one of the most competent literary attacks on Christianity (c. 180). It was not answered until Origen wrote his response, Against Celsus, about fifty years later.*

*29 Ps 58:3 (57:4 lxx).*

*﻿30 ANCL 23:472.*

*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref4Wesselschmidt, Q. F. (2007). Psalms 51-150. Ancient Christian Commentary on ******ure OT 8 (5). Downers Grove, IL: InterVarsity Press**.*

​


----------



## apostle.paul (25 نوفمبر 2011)

> راجع الرد وانت تعرف


*بالفعل انا كشفت تدليسك وانك جاهل بسيل من المراجع ولو عايز تانى قولى*


> راجع الرد تعرف انني استشهدت بكلام القس انطونيوس فكري ولم اذكر القس تادرس يعقوب ملطي من الاصل


*من الواضح انك بترتعش واصابك حالة من الذعر وانت بتكتب على الكيبورد لما فعلوه المسيحين فيك
بعد ان تحديت احد اعضاء المنتدى الكرام
ووجدت سيل الردود عليك  وانت مش ملاحق حتى تشم نفسك
الىل انت نقلته نقلته من هنا

ودا تفسير ابونا تادرس يعقوب ملطى يا كابتن 

*


----------



## apostle.paul (25 نوفمبر 2011)

*ابقوا ابعتلونا عالم مثقفة شوية يا منتدى النشارة الخشبية جامع جهلة المنتديات ومدلسينها 
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (25 نوفمبر 2011)

*يقول جون بروج :

*In this beautiful confession, David first confesses his actual sins, which in this case were murder and adultery. He recognizes that his sins were not merely sins against Bathsheba, with whom he had committed adultery, and against Uriah, whom he had treacherously murdered, and against the people who were offended or misled by his sin. His sin was above all an offense against the holy God. His sin was gross ingratitude for the many blessings and privileges God had given him. The offense of his sin was compounded by the hypocrisy with which he had tried to cover it up. His shameful record fully justified the strong verdict God delivered to him through Nathan and the chastisements the Lord imposed on him.​ *In this confession David also acknowledges original sin. Corrupt actions flow from a corrupt nature. Like all of us, David had been conceived and born with a corrupt nature inherited from Adam. He had been born as an enemy of God, whose will was opposed to God. He had been born as a condemned sinner, worthy of damnation.* Although David had been freed from the rule of his sinful nature, he had allowed it to regain control over him, and he had fallen into terrible sin.​ Though it was an extreme example, David’s sin was no fluke, no accident, no surprise. It was an expression of the corrupt nature that lurks within, even when it is covered with a veneer of decency. David realized that his need for forgiveness extended beyond forgiveness for a few gross sins, horrible as those may have been. He recognized a need for complete renewal.
*
*​*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn1* http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref1Brug, J. F. (2002). _Psalms : Psalms 1-72_ (2nd ed.). The People's Bible (211). Milwaukee, Wis.: Northwestern Pub. House.

​


----------



## Molka Molkan (25 نوفمبر 2011)

*نكمل :*
*We are born sinners, alienated from God, with a sinful nature and tendencies to sin. Sin is not only an act, but a state into which we are born.* It marks our whole being: thinking, feelings, and actions (58:3; Rom. 7:14–20). We need God’s gracious help and intervention in our lives in order to receive victory over sin and experience redemption. Forgiveness breaks the power of sin and includes healing (Ps. 32:1–2; 41:4). The restoration of our being consists of God’s forgiveness, renewal of joy, and willingness to help others. The Holy Spirit gives strength to live a new lifestyle (Rom. 8:5–6, 12–14; 14:17). For more on the essence of SIN, see Gen. 3:1–6; 1 John 3:4.http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn1 http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref1_
Andrews Study Bible Notes_. 2010 (J. L. Dybdahl, Ed.) (711). Berrien Springs, MI: Andrews University Press.
*ويليام مكدونالد :*

*Lord, I am no good. I was born in iniquity, and going back even farther, I was conceived in sin. In saying this I don’t mean to cast any shame on my mother, or even to extenuate my own guilt. What I mean is that not only have I committed sins but that I am sinful in my very nature.*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn1 
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref1MacDonald, W., & Farstad, A. (1997, c1995). _Believer's Bible Commentary  : Old and New Testaments_ (Ps 51:5). Nashville: Thomas Nelson.
​ ​



​


----------



## حسين دوكي (25 نوفمبر 2011)

_متابع.._
_و ردود رائعة الرب يبارككم يا اخوة_


----------



## apostle.paul (25 نوفمبر 2011)

> *نكمل
> عن نص المزمور
> 5 هأَنَذَا بِالإِثْمِ صُوِّرْتُ، وَبِالْخَطِيَّةِ حَبِلَتْ بِي أُمِّي.
> 
> ...


*وخد دا كمان*


*David is not saying that the marital act is inherently sinful; rather, he is emphasizing his own depravity and sinful nature. Man chooses to sin because he is a sinner by nature (cf. Rom. 5:12, 19) *
*Believer's Study Bible. 1997, c1995. C1991 Criswell Center for Biblical Studies. (electronic ed.) (Ps 51:5). Nashville: Thomas Nelson*.
​ 

*خد دا كمان*

*David acknowledges his sinful nature within, which he received at birth.*​ *Chrispin, G. (2005). The Bible Panorama : Enjoying the Whole Bible with a Chapter-by-Chapter Guide (242). Leominster, UK: Day One Publications*​.



.

*ارزع دا كمان*
*Behold, I was shapen] Better, Behold, I was born. Acts of sin have their root in the inherited sinfulness of mankind.* 
*Kirkpatrick, A. F. (1906). The Book of Psalms. The Cambridge Bible for Schools and Colleges (290). Cambridge: Cambridge University Press*.
​ 
*اضرب دا كمان للقديس جيروم*
*
**But we, according to the epistle of James, “all stumble in many things,”31 and “no one is pure from sin, no not if his life is but a day long.”32 For who will boast “that he has a clean heart? or who will be sure that he is pure from sin?” And we are held guilty after the likeness of Adam’s transgression. Hence David says, “Behold, I was shaped in iniquity, and in sin did my mother conceive me.” And the blessed Job, “Even if I were righteous, my mouth will speak wickedness; even if I were perfect, I will be found guilty. If I wash myself with soap and make my hands ever so clean, yet you will plunge me in the ditch, and even my own clothes will abhor me.”33 Against Jovinianus 2.2.﻿34*​ *31 Jas 3:2.*​ *32 Job 14:4–5 (lxx).*​ *33 Job 9:20, 30–31 (lxx).*​ *﻿34 NPNF 2 6:388.*​ *Wesselschmidt, Q. F. (2007). Psalms 51-150. Ancient Christian Commentary on ******ure OT 8 (5). Downers Grove, IL: InterVarsity Press*​.

​


----------



## apostle.paul (25 نوفمبر 2011)

*انا سايبلك المفاجاة فى الاخر بس عايزك تتطلع كل الجهل الىل انت اتعملته من سنين علشان نخلص عليه فى دقايق 
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (25 نوفمبر 2011)

*من كتاب نزول المسيح إلى الجحيم للقديس ابيفانيوس :*

 *أبرار العهد القديم*
  15-لننزل إذن مع المسيح! لنسرع ونتهلّل معه إذ نشاهد البشر مصالحين مع الله والمحكوم عليهم محررين من قبل السيد الصالح. لأن الذي هو بطبيعته محبّ للبشر *يجري ليفكّ المقيّدين منذ القديم* بشجاعة وقوة كثيرة، هؤلاء القابعين في القبور، الذين ابتلعهم الطاغية المرّ المتوحّش بعد أن أخضعهم لسلطانه ونشلهم كاللص من أحضان الله. هناك نجد *آدم* المقيّد الذي جُبل أولاً ومات موضعه أعمق من سائر المحكوم عليهم. هناك *هبيل* الراعي البار الأول والذبيحة البريئة الأولى مثال الذبح الظالم للمسيح الراعي. هناك *نوح* مثال تابوت المسيح العظيم الذي أنشأ كنيسة الله التي، بواسطة حمامة الروح القدس، خلّصت الأمم البربرية من طوفان عدم الإيمان وطردت منها الغراب الأسود الشيطان المظلم. هناك أيضاً *إبراهيم* جدّ المسيح ذابح ابنه والذي قدم لله الذبيحة الشهيرة التي بالسيف وبدون سيف، بموت وبدون موت في آن واحد. هناك يوجد *يعقوب* حزيناً في الجحيم أسفل، كما حزن على الأرض لفقدان يوسف. هناك *يوسف *المسجون في مصر مثال المسيح المسجون والسيّد. وفي أسفل الظلمات نجد *موسى* كما كان مرّة على الأرض داخل السلّة المظلمة. هناك النبي *دانيال* في أسفل الجحيم كما وُجد وهو على الأرض في جبّ الأسود. هناك *ارميا النبي* في قعر الجحيم وفساد الموت كما كان في جبّ الهلاك حيث رماه أبناء جنسه. هناك أيضاً في فم الجحيم التي تبتلع العالم النبي *يونان* الذي يمثل المسيح الأزلي. هناك *داود* جد الإله الذي انحدر منه المسيح بالجسد. ولماذا أقتصر على ذكر داود، يونان سليمان؟ هناك أيضاً *يوحنا المعمدان* العظيم الفائق على كل الأنبياء وكأنه في جوف مظلمة (كما كان قديماً في بطن أمه اليصابات) يسبق ويعلن المسيح لكل المقيدين في الجحيم، وهو *السابق والكارز للأحياء والأموات معاً.* هذا الذي عند ذبحه أُرسل من سجن هيرودس إلى سجن الجحيم، إلى الراقدين منذ الدهر، الأبرار والمظلومين
 *ابتهال الأبرار*
  16-ومن هناك، من أسافل الجحيم كان الأنبياء والأبرار يبتهلون إلى الله بصلوات حارة ومستمرة طالبين الخلاص من الليل القاتم المظلم، الذي لا نهاية له، الحزين الموجع، السائد عليه الشيطان العدو. كان الواحد يقول لله: "من جوف الجحيم استغثت فسمعتَ صوتي"(يونان 3:2)، والآخر يصرخ: "من الأعماق صرخت إليك يا رب، يا رب استمع إلى صوتي"(مز1:129-2). آخر يبتهل: "أظهر وجهك علينا فنخلص"، وآخر يتوسل: "أنت الجالس فوق على عرش الشاروبيم اطّلع علينا"، وواحد آخر يصلّي: "يا رب شددني بسلاح قوتك الذي لا يُقهر وتعال إلي وخلصني"، وآخر بحزن: "يا رب ارثِ لنا ولتدركنا رأفتك"، وآخر يصرخ: "*خلّص نفسي من أعماق الجحيم"*، وآخر: "يا رب أخرج نفسي من الجحيم"، وأيضاً يا رب لا تترك نفسي في الجحيم"، وكذلك: "لترتفع حياتي من الهلاك إليك أيها الرب إلهي(يونان7:2). لقد سمع الله الجزيل التحنن هؤلاء كلهم، ولم يشأ أن يقدّم محبّته فقط إلى البشر الذين كانوا يعيشون معه على الأرض، لكنه بسط على كل المقيدين في الجحيم، الذين ينتظرونه في ظلام الموت وظلاله وقبل أن تذهب إليه. فافتقد الله الكلمة الذين إلى الأرض بجسده المتنفّس الحي وللنفوس التي تركت جسدها على الأرض وأصبحت في الجحيم ظهر بنفسه الإلهية الطاهرة بدون جسد ولكن ليس بدون ألوهيته.


----------



## سعد سعيد (25 نوفمبر 2011)

*حُرر بواسطة الإدارة بسبب الخروج عن الموضوع
*


----------



## apostle.paul (25 نوفمبر 2011)

*خلاص الاخ افلس 
كان معانا عضو جاهل اسمه الدكتور احمد او بمعنى اصح السمكرى احمد من منتدى النشارة 
تم ترويقه .............
واحد اعضاء المنتدى بعتلى فى رسالة خاصة وقال
*


> *انت عارف انه العضو سعد سعيد هو عضو من منتديات البشارة
> داخل على اساس يفرجي اصحابه كيف المسيحيين رح يهربوا من الحوار معهم بي يبدو إنه العكس صحيح *


* وبعت لحسين دوكى زى مقالى*


> *اه الدكتور احمد قبل ما  يجي قال لي انا هفحمهم هخليهم يهربوا و يقفلوا الموضوع باي حجة و هيخلعوا  هههههههههههههه هو الي خلع و بيقول لو افحمتهم ترجع لاسلامك قلت له طيب  خلينا نشوف فعلا منظره وحش اوي هههههههه*


*ابقى العب يا ابنى على قدك *
*اكبر منك بالالاف المرات خلعوا مننا
مش هنعيل على اخر الزمن*


----------



## apostle.paul (25 نوفمبر 2011)

*بالمناسبة ابقى خد دى فى ديلك وانت ماشى تهزه
من اقوال اليهود المؤمنين باله واحد احد الى يومنا هذا فى كتاب زوهار العبرى
**اقراها وادعيلى
وانشاء الله لما تتدخلنا نروقك مرة تانية هبقى افهمك الثالوث فى الفكر اليهودى 





*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (25 نوفمبر 2011)

*ها ، كل ما أردنا اثباته أثبتناه !
لا تحاول يا ...سعد !
*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (25 نوفمبر 2011)

* حجم السباب الذى أورده - ولو كان بالإقتباس - يدل على حجم الإفلاس *


----------



## My Rock (25 نوفمبر 2011)

الأحبة في المسيح،

لا داعي ان تضيعوا وقتكم من هذه الحثالة التي لا تهدف لمعرفة الحق، بل لمضيعة الوقت والتشتيت ونضح وساختها الفكرية والأخلاقية. فبئس العقول عقولهم فهي فارغة من اي تفكير ناضج سليم يعتمد على المنطق والعلم.

السؤال بسيط جداً ولا يحتاج لكل هذه الصفحات. فهل تاب آدم عن خطيئته؟
بما ان السائل لم يحدد اي خطيئة، فلنفترض انه يقصد خطيئة الاكل من شجرة المعرفة. 
آدم أخطأ وطرد من عدن عقاباً على خطيئته. فأبتعد آدم عن الله وأبتدأت الخطيئة تنتشر أذ قتل الاخ اخاه...
لكن كل هذا لم يوقف حنان الله تجاه ادم، أذ باركهم بطفلهم الجديد شيث، والذي دفعهم الى التفكير بالرجوع للرب أذ بدأوا يدعوا ويحمدوا بأسمه.

توبة آدم هذه لا علاقة لها بخلاصه، فالخطيئة وقعت والعقاب عليها عدل وقداسة. الخلاص هو بالإيمان، اي الإيمان بخلاص الله وتطهير العالم من خطيئة هذا العالم. فكما يقول الرسول بولس في رسالته أهل رومية بأن الخطيئة دخلت للعالم بآدم ودُفعت بالمسيح، وفي رسالته لأهل كورنثوس بأن الموت بآدم والقيامة من الأموات بالمسيح، الموت في آدم والحياة في المسيح.

بذلك يكون الموضوع انتهى، لا داعي للتدليس ولا للتشتيت ولا للجر والعر والقفز لموضوع جديد في كل موضوع والاخر..


----------

